# Why do so many people hate America people?



## Antipode

This has been bugging me recently. By no means am I saying America is a perfect place, since every country has their faults, but recently I've been hearing so many people insult the American people, and then proceed to say that American's don't care about other people's cultures.

However, I've never heard someone in America hate another culture. Yet all I hear are people who hate Americans. We may pass judgement on a culture's past, like Germans and the holocaust, but that same judgement is past upon our past. Yet, for the present, I've never heard a single person say, "I hate Germans," or say, "I hate the French," or say, "I hate the Chinese." I've never come across that American.

Yet so much hate on Americans because we apparently don't like other cultures. Am I missing something? Do I simply live in a bubble, and in fact over half of America really does hate other cultures? It has been said so many times, that it is even popular for Americans to hate Americans. 

I truly believe that I must be missing something.


----------



## FearAndTrembling

Don't believe the hype. They hate us because we are the only superpower in the world. It would be extremely difficult to be a lone superpower, and popular at the same time. I am not interested in the US being popular. America is already the world's guilty pleasure. That is why there is a McDonalds on every corner and the world eats up all our products. French can act like they don't like American culture. Their number of McDonalds and popularity of Disney says otherwise. That is another reason why they mad. American culture is more popular than the host culture in many countries. Even Canada has a limit on how many American songs can be played on the radio, for example. America is the largest cultural exporter in the world. It is so dominant that other countries are taking affirmative action measures to protect their own. 

Like that Rammstein song, "We all live in America". We do.


----------



## Scruffy

America is the guilty pleasure reality show the world watches with disgust and admiration.


----------



## TheSpinningDoctor

Scruffy said:


> America is the guilty pleasure reality show the world watches with disgust and admiration.


It is also home to obesity.


----------



## FearAndTrembling

TheSpinningDoctor said:


> It is also home to obesity.


Being fat is a status symbol in many cultures. The guys on top, should be fat. That is why they call them "fat cats". In African villages and stuff, the guy who can get the fattest is the coolest. The people worst off in the world, are skinny as hell, so it only makes sense that the best off would be the fattest.


----------



## mrholmes

I'm a non-american very attracted to the US. I love America in many ways and I think is a great place with great things. Last summer I made a road teyp from NY to SF and i really felt in love.

However, I still can see a lot if things that are far away from being perfect (Starting by your health care system and your great but unaffordable universities). But hate comes from oppression and oppression is a fact: The US are controlling and influencing the policy of many states (spying on Europe for example, using many arab nations as puppet governments... Etc) If that could be seen and defendes as a way to defend democracy worlwide... Its also a way to defend US economical interests ehich are very linked to big corporations... Also Death penalty is not very appreciated here in Europe and in Spain we didnt liked that the US supported Franco, the fascist dictator... (we didnt deserved to be liberated as French were in Normandy...)


----------



## Children Of The Bad Revolution

Because of the arrogance. They need to get over themselves. But the people are generally nice and attractive. The culture is a bit toxic, though.

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using Tapatalk


----------



## nednerb

FearAndTrembling said:


> Being fat is a status symbol in many cultures. The guys on top, should be fat. That is why they call them "fat cats". In African villages and stuff, the guy who can get the fattest is the coolest. The people worst off in the world, are skinny as hell, so it only makes sense that the best off would be the fattest.


Except in America, the fattest are the lowest on the totem pole, and being skinny is a sign of status. 

Isnt that some ironic shit.


----------



## Mendi the ISFJ

Antipode said:


> This has been bugging me recently. By no means am I saying America is a perfect place, since every country has their faults, but recently I've been hearing so many people insult the American people, and then proceed to say that American's don't care about other people's cultures.
> 
> However, I've never heard someone in America hate another culture. Yet all I hear are people who hate Americans. We may pass judgement on a culture's past, like Germans and the holocaust, but that same judgement is past upon our past. Yet, for the present, I've never heard a single person say, "I hate Germans," or say, "I hate the French," or say, "I hate the Chinese." I've never come across that American.
> 
> Yet so much hate on Americans because we apparently don't like other cultures. Am I missing something? Do I simply live in a bubble, and in fact over half of America really does hate other cultures? It has been said so many times, that it is even popular for Americans to hate Americans.
> 
> I truly believe that I must be missing something.


Ive noticed this too and i have several theories:

1) they are jealous (for lack of a less offensive word) of our wealth.
2) they dislike our bullyish foriegn policies
3) their media in their country shows only the negative things about the US and never positive ones
4) their media just straight lies to them because their country has alot of corruption and needs to lie to keep its people at bay.
5) people have only seen things that impacted them negatively that the US has done (military humiliating and photographing torture of captives ((despite being isolated incidents by MORONS)) ) or destruction of their cities during war
6) things like government shut down or congress fighting like children makes them think we dont have our shit together but at the same time have too much military power and money and that makes us seem like a bad combo
7) Not just news reports but TV shows and internet videos portraying Americans as both rich and wasteful but also as demeaning other cultures or making their race or culture the bad guys in many movies. I notice alot of Mexican Novelas will portray white Americans as both stupid an arrogant. I had a Mexican friend tell me that when she came to the US she thought white americans would be mean to her and try to humiliate her. She also thought that Americans didnt have jobs, that we just had money. Im sure not everyone in other countries is that naiive but theres at least one.
8) bottom line they dont know us or see us as individuals but as the government


----------



## Antipode

Mendi the ISFJ said:


> Ive noticed this too and i have several theories:
> 
> 1) they are jealous (for lack of a less offensive word) of our wealth.
> 2) they dislike our bullyish foriegn policies
> 3) their media in their country shows only the negative things about the US and never positive ones
> 4) their media just straight lies to them because their country has alot of corruption and needs to lie to keep its people at bay.
> 5) people have only seen things that impacted them negatively that the US has done (military humiliating and photographing torture of captives ((despite being isolated incidents by MORONS)) ) or destruction of their cities during war
> 6) things like government shut down or congress fighting like children makes them think we dont have our shit together but at the same time have too much military power and money and that makes us seem like a bad combo
> 7) Not just news reports but TV shows and internet videos portraying Americans as both rich and wasteful but also as demeaning other cultures or making their race or culture the bad guys in many movies. I notice alot of Mexican Novelas will portray white Americans as both stupid an arrogant. I had a Mexican friend tell me that when she came to the US she thought white americans would be mean to her and try to humiliate her. She also thought that Americans didnt have jobs, that we just had money. Im sure not everyone in other countries is that naiive but theres at least one.
> 8) bottom line they dont know us or see us as individuals but as the government


It seems a lot has to do with their media.

To me, it feels like being in a high school lunch room. The single kid (America) walks in to find all these groups of people at different lunch tables, just looking at him. They call the kid stupid, and fat, and insist that he hates every other group of people, making it nearly impossible for the kid to even sit down with them and show that it's not true. 

It's almost as if they are fulfilling their own prophecy. 

---

I am interesting about what your theory would be for Americans hating other Americans. No matter where I go, there's always a group of Americans who will agree that we are stupid, full of it, and don't care about anyone else. I'm not saying they should be blindly patriotic, since the opposite of zero patriotism is just as bad as blind patriotism, but it seems weird. Almost as if they were brainwashed into thinking it.


----------



## Antipode

nednerb said:


> Except in America, the fattest are the lowest on the totem pole, and being skinny is a sign of status.
> 
> Isnt that some ironic shit.


Haha, that is kind of funny. xD

It might be because in America, only the wealthy can afford the expensive healthy foods, while all the crappy foods are very cheap.


----------



## Children Of The Bad Revolution

Mendi the ISFJ said:


> Ive noticed this too and i have several theories:
> 
> 1) they are jealous (for lack of a less offensive word) of our wealth.
> 2) they dislike our bullyish foriegn policies
> 3) their media in their country shows only the negative things about the US and never positive ones
> 4) their media just straight lies to them because their country has alot of corruption and needs to lie to keep its people at bay.
> 5) people have only seen things that impacted them negatively that the US has done (military humiliating and photographing torture of captives ((despite being isolated incidents by MORONS)) ) or destruction of their cities during war
> 6) things like government shut down or congress fighting like children makes them think we dont have our shit together but at the same time have too much military power and money and that makes us seem like a bad combo
> 7) Not just news reports but TV shows and internet videos portraying Americans as both rich and wasteful but also as demeaning other cultures or making their race or culture the bad guys in many movies. I notice alot of Mexican Novelas will portray white Americans as both stupid an arrogant. I had a Mexican friend tell me that when she came to the US she thought white americans would be mean to her and try to humiliate her. She also thought that Americans didnt have jobs, that we just had money. Im sure not everyone in other countries is that naiive but theres at least one.
> 8) bottom line they dont know us or see us as individuals but as the government


1) US is in tremendous debt, what's there to be envious about?
2) Probable.
3) Possibly that and the frequency of the media also. Overkill and not enough positive messages.
4) Their media is pretty bad for lies and making shit up to smear peoples images but then so is mine.
5) Good point. Too many occasions has this happened with the disgusting urination picture and the tales of rape of civilians. Awful.

I like the American people like I said but the government and the media suck and I frequently feel sorry for a lot of their population brainwashed like lemmings to constantly consume. Britain isn't that much better but its not America.


----------



## nednerb

Antipode said:


> Haha, that is kind of funny. xD
> 
> It might be because in America, only the wealthy can afford the expensive healthy foods, while all the crappy foods are very cheap.


Thats exactly it. In America, people pay MORE money to eat like the rest of the world. And the poor people get to eat what everyone else in the world would think of as a "treat". 

Maybe thats why the culture is so ass backwards, everything is about efficiency and profits. Not about the good of others. 

Healthy natural foods shouldnt be more expensive then processed sugar filled garbage; but thats a whole other discussion on its own.


----------



## FearAndTrembling

isingthebodyelectric said:


> 1) US is in tremendous debt, what's there to be envious about?
> 2) Probable.
> 3) Possibly that and the frequency of the media also. Overkill and not enough positive messages.
> 4) Their media is pretty bad for lies and making shit up to smear peoples images but then so is mine.
> 5) Good point. Too many occasions has this happened with the disgusting urination picture and the tales of rape of civilians. Awful.
> 
> I like the American people like I said but the government and the media suck and I frequently feel sorry for a lot of their population brainwashed like lemmings to constantly consume. Britain isn't that much better but its not America.


If we are "brainwashed lemmings", then what are countries Britain and France who have a McDonalds and KFC on every corner? Why are you all on Facebook? Youtube? using your ipods? drinking your coke? watching our movies and tv? The US can sell the world anything. You know how many British websites I visit a week? ZERO. How many American ones do you visit a day? You rely on the US. We don't rely on you.


----------



## Children Of The Bad Revolution

FearAndTrembling said:


> If we are "brainwashed lemmings", then what are countries Britain and France who have a McDonalds and KFC on every corner? Why are you all on Facebook? Youtube? using your ipods? drinking your coke? watching our movies and tv? The US can sell the world anything. You know how many British websites I visit a week? ZERO. How many American ones do you visit a day? You rely on the US. We don't rely on you.


The www was invented by a British man, just so you know. Lol @ the rest of your post.

What do we Brits rely on you for?


----------



## FearAndTrembling

Antipode said:


> Haha, that is kind of funny. xD
> 
> It might be because in America, only the wealthy can afford the expensive healthy foods, while all the crappy foods are very cheap.


That isn't true at all. Americans pay less for vegetables and lean meats than any other country. I can go to my supermarket and find ANY fruit or vegetable, in any season. Other countries do not have that luxury. It is very easy to eat healthy and cheap in the US. Very.


----------



## Zombie Devil Duckie

In addition to what the posters above said, many of the people who are aided by the generosity of America don't have a voice (meaning access to mass communications). 

People who receive food, clothing, fresh water, help with technology (water purifiers, electricity, etc...) and medical supplies are concerned with the basics for living rather than using the internet. 

What people outside of the US don't understand is how giving, loving and helpful the average American really is. You only see the worst because of how easy it is to communicate world-wide these days.


----------



## Antipode

FearAndTrembling said:


> That isn't true at all. Americans pay less for vegetables and lean meats than any other country. I can go to my supermarket and find ANY fruit or vegetable, in any season. Other countries do not have that luxury. It is very easy to eat healthy and cheap in the US. Very.


No, I wasn't suggesting it is more expensive than other cultures. Eating anything in many cultures is expensive. I was saying that eating "right" in American is harder than not eating right. A bag of carrots cost more than a double cheeseburger and small fry.


----------



## Mendi the ISFJ

Antipode said:


> I am interesting about what your theory would be for Americans hating other Americans. No matter where I go, there's always a group of Americans who will agree that we are stupid, full of it, and don't care about anyone else. I'm not saying they should be blindly patriotic, since the opposite of zero patriotism is just as bad as blind patriotism, but it seems weird. Almost as if they were brainwashed into thinking it.


ok well my theories on American self hate is this:

1) they have been outside of the US and feel bad that we are portrayed as the wasteful elite with all the opportunities. Despite them knowing THEY are not like this, they see everyone else like this. Something along the idea of "white guilt" that people feel now, so many years after (and not even being born during) slavery. 

2) they dislike what the government and military are doing, or perceptions of what they are doing

3) They legitimately see people complaining about our first world problems "i lost my iphone 5s on the way to the buffet" when little Abejide's stomach is swelling from lack of food and whom has to walk 2 miles for well water. 

4) they hate all the rules. We have less small-government corruption than many other countries and that has alot to do with checks and balances... we really do enforce laws... but some types dont like being told what to do, even for the benefit of safety. Other countries look better to them, as far as freedom is involved, because they can do what they want. 

5) the internet has constant memes circulating about self hate and government hate that we just sort of agree with some of it.


----------



## Jennywocky

Zombie Devil Duckie said:


> ...What people outside of the US don't understand is how giving, loving and helpful the average American really is. You only see the worst because of how easy it is to communicate world-wide these days.


Yes, I do think there's a distorted view in the kind of international media we put out as a nation, versus the average person you might meet on the street.

Still, this kind of goes both ways. We can get misconceptions about countries outside the US, but if you go stay with the average citizen in that country, the experience might be far different than the perception.

As an example, Thailand had seemed to be counter to the US in terms of the King cracking down on contrary views to his regime -- that's a big deal to "free speaking America" -- but when I was there, despite that, I actually found the people to be very warm and friendly, and I felt safer on the streets than I do here at home. There's nothing quite like actually going someplace else and living in the "normal flow" for a bit to experience what it is really like.


----------



## FearAndTrembling

BlackDog said:


> Hmmm.... Interesting question.
> 
> I don't hate Americans, but they aren't my favourite (no offence). I've travelled a lot and I find attitudes change the further from America you get. I find ot refreshing (I live near the Canada/US border).
> 
> I enjoy visiting America from time to time but its an indulgent experience. I eat crap food and go shopping because its cheaper. Its fun for a bit, but I always get homesick for Canada after a week or two. America just has too many attitudes and policies I don't agree with. I would never want to live there.
> 
> That being said, a lot of people don't like Americans. I am mistaken for one often when travelling and when I tell people I actually am Canadian I was always get: "Oh! I'm so sorry, didn't mean any offense! Canada, wow! Come join our table."
> 
> Haha not sure why that is but I'm not complaining.


I let this comment slide when I was sober, I have a buzz now, and it won't be slid.

YOU ARE FROM FUCKING CANADA. Think about that for a second. What the fuck are you bragging about? What IS Canada even? It has no identity. New York state alone has contributed more to the world than your entire country, and I will be happy to compare if you want to get specific. You're sitting there thinking you are inherently better, FOR BEING CANADIAN. LOL.

Again I ask, what is Canada actually? You say that people find Canada agreeable and like you for it. But who doesn't like water? Canada is water. There is no flavor. It is agreeable to everything. Who could complain about water? Canada isn't actually a substance. Who from Indonesia, for example, would look at something and say, "That is SO Canadian." Who in the world would say that? Canada doesn't even exist. What is its culture? I go from where I live to Canada, and what actually distinguishes Canada from where I live? The license plates and the currency. Nothing more..

And you have created your own superior, simplistic narrative in your head. You pride yourselves on your "peacekeeping". Euphemism of the fuckin century. Other countries call that INVASION and AGGRESSION. Look at how many "peacekeeping" missions Canada has been on in the last 50 years. 

Canada's entire identity is trying to distinguish itself, from its more relevant big brother. But has actually done nothing to do so, but pretends they have. GOD SAVE THE QUEEN, your head of state..


----------



## BlackDog

FearAndTrembling said:


> I let this comment slide when I was sober, I have a buzz now, and it won't be slid.
> 
> YOU ARE FROM FUCKING CANADA. Think about that for a second. What the fuck are you bragging about? What IS Canada even? It has no identity. New York state alone has contributed more to the world than your entire country, and I will be happy to compare if you want to get specific. You're sitting there thinking you are inherently better, FOR BEING CANADIAN. LOL.
> 
> Again I ask, what is Canada actually? You say that people find Canada agreeable and like you for it. But who doesn't like water? Canada is water. There is no flavor. It is agreeable to everything. Who could complain about water? Canada isn't actually a substance. Who from Indonesia, for example, would look at something and say, "That is SO Canadian." Who in the world would say that? Canada doesn't even exist. What is its culture? I go from where I live to Canada, and what actually distinguishes Canada from where I live? The license plates and the currency. Nothing more..
> 
> And you have created your own superior, simplistic narrative in your head. You pride yourselves on your "peacekeeping". Euphemism of the fuckin century. Other countries call that INVASION and AGGRESSION. Look at how many "peacekeeping" missions Canada has been on in the last 50 years.
> 
> Canada's entire identity is trying to distinguish itself, from its more relevant big brother. But has actually done nothing to do so, but pretends they have.


I don't recall saying I was better. Am I not allowed to prefer living in Canada? Odd. Seems I am entitled to enjoy where I choose to live. 

If you feel the need to do... That, up there in quotes, I will not get in your way. Your complex is not my problem.


----------



## FearAndTrembling

BlackDog said:


> I don't recall saying I was better. Am I not allowed to prefer living in Canada? Odd. Seems I am entitled to enjoy where I choose to live.
> 
> If you feel the need to do... That, up there in quotes, I will not get in your way. Your complex is not my problem.


It is implicit. And you shied away from any points of relevance. What makes Canada actually better? What are these great different attitudes, that are so inferior in America, that you couldn't live here? You seem to enjoy pumping yourself up as being better, but have given no actual specifics.

derp. Europeans like my Canadian flag better, and that makes me feel good.

And what IS Canada actually? Seriously, what is it? What is Canadian Culture? Seinfeld? lol How can one hate on something that doesn't even have an identity?:


----------



## BlackDog

FearAndTrembling said:


> It is implicit. And you shied away from any points of relevance. What makes Canada actually better? What are these great different attitudes, that are so inferior in America, that you couldn't live here? You seem to enjoy pumping yourself up as being better, but have given no actual specifics.
> 
> derp. Europeans like my Canadian flag better, and that makes me feel good.
> 
> And what IS Canada actually? Seriously, what is it? What is Canadian Culture? Seinfeld? lol How can one hate on something that doesn't even have an identity?:


Are you all right? You are getting disproportionately upset over my preference of my country over yours. I don't have to explain my personal reasons for choosing to live in the city I do. 

Furthermore, my experiences travelling aren't my fault. If your feelings are hurt that people around the world seem to like Canadians better than Americans I suggest you travel globe and ask them why. I stated right off the bat I didn't know why. 

Your bizarre overreaction might be a good place to start looking.


----------



## FearAndTrembling

BlackDog said:


> Are you all right? You are getting disproportionately upset over my preference of my country over yours. I don't have to explain my personal reasons for choosing to live in the city I do.
> 
> Furthermore, my experiences travelling aren't my fault. If your feelings are hurt that people around the world seem to like Canadians better than Americans I suggest you travel globe and ask them why. I stated right off the bat I didn't know why.
> 
> Your bizarre overreaction might be a good place to start looking.


You are trying to make this about me, and dodging any substantial points. I have a memory. One of my first memories of this site is you shit talking America, how you were too good to live in it. And here you are again, with much in between. And still have made no substantial claims to back your superiority complex. This didn't begin here. God Save The Queen.

You have simplicity that runs through everything you do, from your pop science background to your elementary philosophy. From your geopolitics to your religious perspective, it is so sophomoric.


----------



## Swordsman of Mana

Myths about America​
*1) Myth:* Americans are lazy
*Reality:* most Americans _over_ work themselves. just look at the average number of hours worked in America compared to the rest of the world. if anything, we could stand to relax a bit more as opposed to constantly feel the need to "stay busy". perhaps a more accurate critique would be "Americans suck at work/life balance"

*2) Myth:* America is sex obsessed
*Reality:* the opposite. Americans are typically uncomfortable discussing sex (to a degree which I think is ridiculous)

*3) Myth:* Americans are capitalist pigs
*Reality:* 49% of young Americans view socialism in a positive light. the majority of "capitalists" are actually _pro business_ (also known as "crony capitalism" or support of legislation that helps business and screws others over). the only real American capitalists are Libertarians. 

*4) Myth:* Americans are extravagant and ultra-materialistic
*5) Reality:* this is mostly the yuppies, hip-hop culture and PWT. most of us in the middle are rather temperate, have simple tastes and, if anything, border on boring and minimalistic (granted, I'm a Sexual 7, so I'd probably say this about the majority of people).

*5) Myth:* Americans do not value the arts
*Reality:* kids are brainwashed into "following their dreams" (ie, becoming the next Madonna, P Diddy etc) and everyone loves to brag about how "artistic" and "creative" they are, even when they aren't. if anything, it's conventional office jobs which are looked down on. however, if you wanted to argue "Americans have boring tastes in art and music" I would probably agree with you :laughing:


----------



## Marisa

You need to get out more if you honestly never see Americans (or any North Americans) criticize other cultures. Nobody, from any country, likes stupid people. Stupid Americans just have a better platform. That's all. Not all of them, but the ones who are, make a shitload of noise.


----------



## FearAndTrembling

@BlackDog

I was harsh. I apologize. I had a rough time in traffic, and then I get home and see people bashing America. lol. Plus a few drinks. Not a good combo. I am being disproportionate. We have gotten along, and agreed on many things. And I find you insightful. I was just frustrated, and taking other things out on you. Like FS Fitzgerald said:

"It's not a slam at you when people are rude -- it's a slam at the people they've met before.”I'm not actually mad at you, I am mad at other things. And taking it on you. So I apologize for that.


----------



## BlackDog

FearAndTrembling said:


> You are trying to make this about me, and dodging any substantial points. I have a memory. One of my first memories of this site is you shit talking America, how you were too good to live in it. And here you are again, with much in between. And still have made no substantial claims to back your superiority complex. This didn't begin here. God Save The Queen.
> 
> You have simplicity that runs through everything you do, from your pop science background to your elementary philosophy. From your geopolitics to your religious perspective, it is so sophomoric.


I recall getting defensive about Canada. And I asked if you were all right because when I said those things I was not all right. I was depressed and in a very angry place. 

I do not hate America or Americans. If you have a personal problem with me we can discuss this elsewhere.


----------



## BlackDog

FearAndTrembling said:


> @BlackDog
> 
> I was harsh. I apologize. I had a rough time in traffic, and then I get home and see people bashing America. lol. Plus a few drinks. Not a good combo. I am being disproportionate. We have gotten along, and agreed on many things. And I find you insightful. I was just frustrated, and taking other things out on you. Like FS Fitzgerald said:
> 
> "It's not a slam at you when people are rude -- it's a slam at the people they've met before.”I'm not actually mad at you, I am mad at other things. And taking it on you. So I apologize for that.


I appreciate that. I could have been more polite in return. As I said, I do not hate America.


----------



## PowerShell

FearAndTrembling said:


> I grew up near the border too. Went to Canada a lot because of the drinking age. I was a terrible ambassador for America and treated Canada like my chew toy. Got thrown out of so many bars it was absurd. Destroyed hotel rooms. Skipped out on taxi fares. Said inappropriate things to women. lol. It was so much fun honestly. Canada was always a blast. It's like Vegas, nothing counts there. The laws don't apply to me. I have diplomatic immunity or whatever.


Dude that's not cool no matter where you go. Not sure what you mean things don't count there. If you would have been busted, I think they might have barred you from the country. Regardless, you need to be respectful and try to blend in so you don't give Americans a bad name. I know I easily blend for the most part.

You said in another post how culture is so bland and just like where you're at. Well if you live near the border, duh, it's going to be like the US. I live 400 miles from Thunder Bay and Thunder Bay reminds me of a cross between Wausau, WI and Duluth, MN with it leaning more towards Wausau (which is 40 miles away from me). Obviously things are going to be the same in a lot of respects, but there are differences and if you don't act like a fool, you might be able to pick up on them.


----------



## Antipode

Well, this thread was going respectfully well for a while. xD


----------



## FearAndTrembling

PowerShell said:


> Dude that's not cool no matter where you go. Not sure what you mean things don't count there. If you would have been busted, I think they might have barred you from the country. Regardless, you need to be respectful and try to blend in so you don't give Americans a bad name. I know I easily blend for the most part.
> 
> You said in another post how culture is so bland and just like where you're at. Well if you live near the border, duh, it's going to be like the US. I live 400 miles from Thunder Bay and Thunder Bay reminds me of a cross between Wausau, WI and Duluth, MN with it leaning more towards Wausau (which is 40 miles away from me). Obviously things are going to be the same in a lot of respects, but there are differences and if you don't act like a fool, you might be able to pick up on them.


It's the same thing. The scenery is exactly the same, with only small differences in detail. I drive down a Canadian street, I am pretty much gonna see the same stores as in the US. I am going to see the same cars. I am going to see the same clothes. People talking the same. I can't tell the difference between someone from Ontario Canada or California, unless they used a few, specific words. There is virtually no difference.


----------



## PowerShell

FearAndTrembling said:


> It's the same thing. The scenery is exactly the same, with only small differences in detail. I drive down a Canadian street, I am pretty much gonna see the same stores as in the US. I am going to see the same cars. I am going to see the same clothes. People talking the same. I can't tell the difference between someone from Ontario Canada or California, unless they used a few, specific words. There is virtually no difference.


Well there's a ton of the same stuff obviously and around the border there's not much that changes. Also, much of the industrialized world models itself off of the USA but they do have their distinct difference. Wisconsin and Minnesota are pretty much the same. Wisconsin and Missouri or California, not so much. It really depends on the distance and maybe a lot of things are the same, but some things are different.

I can tell you hunting and gun ownership are very different in Canada. Around Thunder Bay it seems like a ton of people are into hunting and own rifles but their process is way different and how they actually execute a lot of hunts is different. Plus they have way better scenery around there with the mountains and actual remote wilderness. I'm not complaining about where I live because there's some good scenery, but it is way better there. To get the same thing here, I'd have to drive to Montana, Wyoming, or maybe Colorado. That's definitely more than 400 miles.


----------



## Le Beau Coeur

BlackDog said:


> I enjoy visiting America from time to time but its an indulgent experience. I eat crap food and go shopping because its cheaper.


What parts of the US do you tend to visit? Not Manhattan I'm guessing.


----------



## SuperDevastation

Selfishness and self-interest (in most cases).


----------



## Antipode

Le Beau Coeur said:


> What parts of the US do you tend to visit? Not Manhattan I'm guessing.


Nor Williamsburg, Virginia. xD


----------



## BlackDog

Le Beau Coeur said:


> What parts of the US do you tend to visit? Not Manhattan I'm guessing.


No, and I apologize for how that statement came off. I didn't mean it how it sounded. 

There are all kinds of food I can get in America that I can't get in Canada, but most of it is "crap" or "junk" food. If I want sushi or Italian, or Korean food... I can get that in Canada. But there is a lot of fast food that is terrible for you but tastes pretty good that I can't get ar home. So I go shopping and drink and eat all the junk food I want... Stuff I wouldn't do at home, when I visit the US. The portion sizes are bigger and its part of the experience. (I'm also a bit of a health nut at home). 

I have visited Hawaii, Washington, Oregon, California, Texas, Michigan, and Florida. I want to go to New York on day, too. 

I visit Portland a few times a year. The shopping is good and I like the microbreweries. But I am always happy to go home... I guess its in my blood.


----------



## Antipode

BlackDog said:


> No, and I apologize for how that statement came off. I didn't mean it how it sounded.
> 
> There are all kinds of food I can get in America that I can't get in Canada, but most of it is "crap" or "junk" food. If I want sushi or Italian, or Korean food... I can get that in Canada. But there is a lot of fast food that is terrible for you but tastes pretty good that I can't get ar home. So I go shopping and drink and eat all the junk food I want... Stuff I wouldn't do at home, when I visit the US. The portion sizes are bigger and its part of the experience. (I'm also a bit of a health nut at home).
> 
> I have visited Hawaii, Washington, Oregon, California, Texas, Michigan, and Florida. I want to go to New York on day, too.
> 
> I visit Portland a few times a year. The shopping is good and I like the microbreweries. But I am always happy to go home... I guess its in my blood.


I don't think she/he (sorry, the image for your gender symbol isn't working. xD) took it as an insult. She was making a joke that shopping isn't cheap, like in Manhattan.


----------



## Riy

I've had some bad experiences with some Americans.
Things such as being hated on for just being from England, the arrogant "I'm No.1 Because I was born in USA, look at all these amazing things my country has done even though I have had no direct effect on it at all" attitude, and a lot don't seem to have much knowledge about anything outside their country.

These are my experiences so I wouldn't know if they played for anyone else to why they may dislike Americans.
Overall though most Americans I have met have been fine and I have a lot of American friends, even had two of them visit me here in England.


----------



## StaceofBass

Antipode said:


> This has been bugging me recently. By no means am I saying America is a perfect place, since every country has their faults, but recently I've been hearing so many people insult the American people, and then proceed to say that American's don't care about other people's cultures.
> 
> However, I've never heard someone in America hate another culture. Yet all I hear are people who hate Americans. We may pass judgement on a culture's past, like Germans and the holocaust, but that same judgement is past upon our past. Yet, for the present, I've never heard a single person say, "I hate Germans," or say, "I hate the French," or say, "I hate the Chinese." I've never come across that American.
> 
> Yet so much hate on Americans because we apparently don't like other cultures. Am I missing something? Do I simply live in a bubble, and in fact over half of America really does hate other cultures? It has been said so many times, that it is even popular for Americans to hate Americans.
> 
> I truly believe that I must be missing something.


I apologize. I only read the OP. BUT...

I'd say the negative opinion of America is based on things like the example I'm going to give below:

A Coca Cola Super Bowl commercial sparked outrage and indignation over the fact that "America, The Beautiful" was sang in *different languages*. Now here I am thinking this commercial does a good job showing off our diversity as a country. It makes me proud to be an American (for once!) and I'm proud of our "melting pot" culture. But then you have the idiots...who are indignant and started a hashtag on twitter...#speakamerican. There is no such language as "American". English comes from England. And the name "America" is derived from an Italian explorer named Amerigo Vespucci. 

The commercial itself made me proud. The reaction of my fellow Americans made me facepalm hard.


----------



## Red Panda

There are some behaviors and mentalities that are very annoying but I understand not everyone believes or acts this way, so I don't "hate Americans", but I certainly dislike those characteristics. I also don't like many of the popular cultural characteristics that have influenced the world, but I believe that has to do with people liking pop stuff anyway, regardless of country of origin, so I don't particularly blame America for that. 
As for societal characteristics that I find sad is the level and type of individualism... I'm an INFP, I value individualism but when we're talking about whole countries it's necessary to apply different tactics so everyone can prosper...lack of public health system is a good example of this. Someone before mentioned how Americans are very good and helpful to their neighbors etc... I haven't been in america so my only reference point is movies, series and news and stuff, I do believe that Americans are like that (though it probably depends on socioeconomic status) but I also think that it has a very narrow range, given how they don't want to have a public health system even though they want to help their neighbors. 

No country is perfect, I could talk for hours about the stuff I dislike about _my_ country and what assholes we tend to be. There's always good and bad, I guess what stands out with America is how influential it is which historically it's been both good and bad and people remember that. My people dislike America for what it's done to us over the years but that's more about politics than generally about the country so I won't go in further detail.


----------



## aef8234

StaceofBass said:


> I apologize. I only read the OP. BUT...
> 
> I'd say the negative opinion of America is based on things like the example I'm going to give below:
> 
> A Coca Cola Super Bowl commercial sparked outrage and indignation over the fact that "America, The Beautiful" was sang in *different languages*. Now here I am thinking this commercial does a good job showing off our diversity as a country. It makes me proud to be an American (for once!) and I'm proud of our "melting pot" culture. But then you have the idiots...who are indignant and started a hashtag on twitter...#speakamerican. There is no such language as "American". English comes from England. And the name "America" is derived from an Italian explorer named Amerigo Vespucci.
> 
> The commercial itself made me proud. The reaction of my fellow Americans made me facepalm hard.


So, entire countries opinions are based on a loud minority?
Sounds a bit farfetched.
Unless it was a gradual, centurial... thingie..



nednerb said:


> Except in America, the fattest are the lowest on the totem pole, and being skinny is a sign of status.
> 
> Isnt that some ironic shit.


Actually Anorexia is almost as big a problem as obesity.



isingthebodyelectric said:


> Because of the arrogance. They need to get over themselves. But the people are generally nice and attractive. The culture is a bit toxic, though.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using Tapatalk


*cough* as if other countries don't do that *cough*
"But America is the worst of them!"
Which country explicitly stated that they want their ideas spread through the entire world? <Which is essentially world domination>
Oh right, *a lot of them.*
To make no mention of the implication America has one culture.


----------



## Red Panda

aef8234 said:


> Actually Anorexia is almost as big a problem as obesity.


People who suffer from anorexia are about ~1-2% of the population. How does that compare to 40-50% of obesity?


----------



## Children Of The Bad Revolution

aef8234 said:


> *cough* as if other countries don't do that *cough*
> "But America is the worst of them!"
> Which country explicitly stated that they want their ideas spread through the entire world? <Which is essentially world domination>
> Oh right, *a lot of them.*
> To make no mention of the implication America has one culture.


We're not talking about other countries though, we're talking about America in this topic and yeah they do happen to be forceful with their beliefs especially about certain topics.

Edit: Must say the concept of being proud of coming from whatever country is rather funny to me. You were born in America by "luck", it just happened.. Nothing [necessarily] to be proud of. I'm glad I was born in Britain compared to other countries but I wouldn't say I'm proud and I certainly can agree with criticisms about it. To sit there and be offended when someone says opinions about your country and go overboard is just barmy to me.


----------



## JoanCrawford

They are disgusted by our power and lack of self restraint when it comes to divulging in material items. They do not believe that we deserve to be the worlds only superpower.


----------



## aef8234

Red Panda said:


> People who suffer from anorexia are about ~1-2% of the population. How does that compare to 40-50% of obesity?


And 1-10% of 313 Million is... how much again? Also, Anorexia started in America, specifically Balanchine's fascination with bodies and stuff. I'd honestly rather just hammer it down before we suddenly become obssesed with not eating.
And the obesity rate is uneven for different races, with the highest being 46% <hawaiins, iunno why>, and the lowest Asians <11.6>
Obesity in the United States - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Behind the Curtain: The Body, Control, and Ballet



isingthebodyelectric said:


> We're not talking about other countries though, we're talking about America in this topic and yeah they do happen to be forceful with their beliefs especially about certain topics.
> 
> Edit: Must say the concept of being proud of coming from whatever country is rather funny to me. You were born in America by "luck", it just happened.. Nothing [necessarily] to be proud of. I'm glad I was born in Britain compared to other countries but I wouldn't say I'm proud and I certainly can agree with criticisms about it. To sit there and be offended when someone says opinions about your country and go overboard is just barmy to me.


Exactly, so by technicality, you have to hate other Countries, as you hate one of them for the same reason.
What does pride for wherever retarded area you came from <probably some girls va-jay-jay>, have to do with any of this?



JoanCrawford said:


> They are disgusted by our power and lack of self restraint when it comes to divulging in material items. They do not believe that we deserve to be the worlds only superpower.


And would *they *do better? Either way, something is excrutiatingly painful is bound to happen when there's only one of anything. It is the lonel-
Wait, America is the only superpower?


----------



## Children Of The Bad Revolution

aef8234 said:


> Exactly, so by technicality, you have to hate other Countries, as you hate one of them for the same reason.


No I don't 'hate' any country. I criticized a bit about American culture, it doesn't mean I hate America. I could never hate America[ns]. The government, on the other hand..


----------



## aef8234

isingthebodyelectric said:


> No I don't 'hate' any country. I criticized a bit about American culture, it doesn't mean I hate America. I could never hate America[ns]. The government, on the other hand..


I am not talking about "you" as a person, I am talking about "you" as a variable - i.e. if you are he and he is she then you are a she, and probably a he.


----------



## PowerShell

JoanCrawford said:


> They are disgusted by our power and lack of self restraint when it comes to divulging in material items. They do not believe that we deserve to be the worlds only superpower.


What's stopping them from not taking the same measures and not creating an economy like ours?


----------



## Red Panda

aef8234 said:


> And 1-10% of 313 Million is... how much again? Also, Anorexia started in America, specifically Balanchine's fascination with bodies and stuff. I'd honestly rather just hammer it down before we suddenly become obssesed with not eating.
> And the obesity rate is uneven for different races, with the highest being 46% <hawaiins, iunno why>, and the lowest Asians <11.6>
> Obesity in the United States - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> Behind the Curtain: The Body, Control, and Ballet


Why go from one extreme to the other? When we see obesity at ~50% it's obviously a cultural and societal problem, a public health issue that has to be addressed as such. Anorexia doesn't seem to have the same or almost the same prevalence, which doesn't mean that it doesn't have its roots in cultural characteristics, but it's why I disagreed with your claim initially. 
From the link you gave I see that Hawaii is at the lowest rate, of 20% obesity and the highest is 34.4% at Mississipi. The lowest % of total overweight (incl obese) is 55%, the highest 67%. 
Also, anorexia is more a psychological disorder than obesity and obesity is more of a lifestyle that may have psychological implications. But, because it is a lifestyle characteristic, it's more of a cultural issue than personal which explains the difference in statistics, and why obesity has to be targeted as a public health issue.


----------



## aef8234

Red Panda said:


> Why go from one extreme to the other? When we see obesity at ~50% it's obviously a cultural and societal problem, a public health issue that has to be addressed as such. Anorexia doesn't seem to have the same or almost the same prevalence, which doesn't mean that it doesn't have its roots in cultural characteristics, but it's why I disagreed with your claim initially.
> From the link you gave I see that Hawaii is at the lowest rate, of 20% obesity and the highest is 34.4% at Mississipi. The lowest % of total overweight (incl obese) is 55%, the highest 67%.
> Also, anorexia is more a psychological disorder than obesity and obesity is more of a lifestyle that may have psychological implications. But, because it is a lifestyle characteristic, it's more of a cultural issue than personal which explains the difference in statistics, and why obesity has to be targeted as a public health issue.


Asdf.
Good point.
Ahwell, at least I remembered who Balanchine was. Also, the thing in wikipedia is Obesity in the United States, so it's about Asians in the U.S. <which is 11.6%>.


----------



## Children Of The Bad Revolution

Red Panda said:


> Why go from one extreme to the other? When we see obesity at ~50% it's obviously a cultural and societal problem, a public health issue that has to be addressed as such. Anorexia doesn't seem to have the same or almost the same prevalence, which doesn't mean that it doesn't have its roots in cultural characteristics, but it's why I disagreed with your claim initially.
> From the link you gave I see that Hawaii is at the lowest rate, of 20% obesity and the highest is 34.4% at Mississipi. The lowest % of total overweight (incl obese) is 55%, the highest 67%.
> Also, anorexia is more a psychological disorder than obesity and obesity is more of a lifestyle that may have psychological implications. But, because it is a lifestyle characteristic, it's more of a cultural issue than personal which explains the difference in statistics, and why obesity has to be targeted as a public health issue.


Beautifully explained and o/t but I love the dog in your avatar! Cute.


----------



## All is One

Where did that Chicken-Conversation some comments ago come from?

I laughed so much :laughing:


----------



## Brian1

Someone said media. I think if you're Chinese in China, or Russian, in Russia, or Iranian in Iran, I think I could see this. All their media is owned by the state, and as the lone superpower, throwing our might, invading other countries,and we've got a big Christian population,then I could see how we could be made into a farcical creature. It's when people explore that the Christians in the media, are primarily evangelicals, and that's somehow connected to a power in Washington life like, Ralph Reed,Richard Land, and, there are lots of Christians who don't agree with how they are portrayed,but, there's also atheists, and Muslims get to freely live how they want, and, not only that, you get to pick your propaganda, FOX News, NBC,ABC, CNN, or go for the Daily Show with Jon Stewart, or the Colbert Report, and you get to protest the Government, and sure the police will arrest you, but, people that are arrested, for protesting the government, are given their rights, and, they get a lawyer ,and, a judicial system that is free from the Government,because, it's written that way in our Constitution,that's when the lies about the US start to break down, because, other countries are treating their citizens way worse than the US treats its citizens.


----------



## StaceofBass

aef8234 said:


> So, entire countries opinions are based on a loud minority?
> Sounds a bit farfetched.
> Unless it was a gradual, centurial... thingie..


That isn't the only reason by any means. But a lot of foreigners will tell me that our country generally seems less open to learning new languages. I had one tell me years ago that he couldn't stand a good portion of American tourists to his country because the Americans expected all of the locals to know English. He knows this isn't all Americans, but he told me about 60% of the American tourists to his country were like that...and I'm willing to bet money that some of these same "Americans" want immigrants and tourists to speak English here. 

And let's not forget we have a really stupid government too. So does everywhere, but ours will almost always affect the affairs of the world. So foreigners may not always be fond of us because we elect idiots to represent our country too.


----------



## Jelliot

FearAndTrembling said:


> Being fat is a status symbol in many cultures. The guys on top, should be fat. That is why they call them "fat cats". In African villages and stuff, the guy who can get the fattest is the coolest. The people worst off in the world, are skinny as hell, so it only makes sense that the best off would be the fattest.


Not because their food is filled with trans fats or saturated fats. In our case being fat means you're more likely to get cancer.


----------



## JoanCrawford

PowerShell said:


> What's stopping them from not taking the same measures and not creating an economy like ours?


Don't ask me! That's just what I've garnered over the years. It seems that they're trying to defend a non-existent competition between "us" and the world. They mistake ignorance for vanity. The truth is most Americans don't know a thing about other countries. It's not because they don't _want_ to, it's because they don't _need_ to. And why would they?


----------



## VoodooDolls

People just like to stereotype everything, and they stereotyped america and americans as the evil empire conforming this great image by little social conceptions as capitalism, fat people, G. Bush, war, etc, just like we see chinese people everywhere or italians as pizzas/spaghetis, and of course maybe because the way this "america thing" influenced their countries.
Let's say in some town you have a population of 50, then 10 popular guys say that the fool of the town is x guy then if others can take adventage of this "all vs one" situation they will join the team for sure and they'll say that guy is indeed the fool of the town.


----------



## Belzy

FearAndTrembling said:


> I let this comment slide when I was sober, I have a buzz now, and it won't be slid.
> 
> YOU ARE FROM FUCKING CANADA. Think about that for a second. What the fuck are you bragging about? What IS Canada even? It has no identity. New York state alone has contributed more to the world than your entire country, and I will be happy to compare if you want to get specific. You're sitting there thinking you are inherently better, FOR BEING CANADIAN. LOL.
> 
> Again I ask, what is Canada actually? You say that people find Canada agreeable and like you for it. But who doesn't like water? Canada is water. There is no flavor. It is agreeable to everything. Who could complain about water? Canada isn't actually a substance. Who from Indonesia, for example, would look at something and say, "That is SO Canadian." Who in the world would say that? Canada doesn't even exist. What is its culture? I go from where I live to Canada, and what actually distinguishes Canada from where I live? The license plates and the currency. Nothing more..
> 
> And you have created your own superior, simplistic narrative in your head. You pride yourselves on your "peacekeeping". Euphemism of the fuckin century. Other countries call that INVASION and AGGRESSION. Look at how many "peacekeeping" missions Canada has been on in the last 50 years.
> 
> Canada's entire identity is trying to distinguish itself, from its more relevant big brother. But has actually done nothing to do so, but pretends they have. GOD SAVE THE QUEEN, your head of state..


Why oh why people hate Americans?


----------



## FearAndTrembling

AAADD said:


> Why oh why people hate Americans?


Very substantive critique. Like the rest of them.


----------



## Belzy

FearAndTrembling said:


> Very substantive critique. Like the rest of them.


Them? Who are them?


----------



## Robert2928

Antipode said:


> This has been bugging me recently. By no means am I saying America is a perfect place, since every country has their faults, but recently I've been hearing so many people insult the American people, and then proceed to say that American's don't care about other people's cultures.
> 
> However, I've never heard someone in America hate another culture. Yet all I hear are people who hate Americans. We may pass judgement on a culture's past, like Germans and the holocaust, but that same judgement is past upon our past. Yet, for the present, I've never heard a single person say, "I hate Germans," or say, "I hate the French," or say, "I hate the Chinese." I've never come across that American.
> 
> Yet so much hate on Americans because we apparently don't like other cultures. Am I missing something? Do I simply live in a bubble, and in fact over half of America really does hate other cultures? It has been said so many times, that it is even popular for Americans to hate Americans.
> 
> I truly believe that I must be missing something.


I don't think you and I live in the same America. The America I know doesn't care about other people's cultures lol I mean you are remember the outrage that happened with that super bowl commercial singing "America the beautiful" in different languages right? XD You don't hear those things because people are being "Politically correct" America hates foreigners dude lol 

So yeah I would imagine people hate Americans because of how ignorant we are. We are a country was built from immigrants praising our diversity then shuns, blames and curses the immigrants. The very same people in the next breath. That's within our borders

Let's not mention how we treat foreigners with the stereotypes we create for them. Every asian is now "Chinese", every Muslim is a "terrorist", every brit has "bad teeth", Europeans "don't shower" etc. We don't even check the validity of the statement but blindly accept it. I'm confident you can easily find an American who continues to hate Germany based on what happened in WW2 ignoring any progress made since then.

Let's not also forget that in American culture aka Hollywood foreigners can NEVER be the lead role in films like such as The Last Samurai staring a japanese guy? No. A white guy. The Prince of Persia? White guy as well. The Last Air Bender? White. Dragonball Evolution (horrible movie but still) Also white. More recently 47 Ronin once again a white protagonist. That's just movies though right?

Americans think foreigners are inferior yet we are the ones falling behind in education lol The same "inferior foreigners" use a unified metric system used by scientists around the world. Seems like a pretty smart idea right? We learn one language, they learn several including ours. I'm confident I could continue this list but I think you get the point. 

To bluntly answer your question though...so many people hate Americans because so many Americans hate them.


----------



## Hurricane Matthew

Robert2928 said:


> I don't think you and I live in the same America.


You and I don't live in the same America, it seems. I've never seen hate against immigrants while living here, or received hate for being an immigrant. There's also a lot of cultural festivals in my region of the US celebrating various immigrant cultures ((like a Scandinavian festival, many Oktoberfests and an Asian Celebration)) and these festivals are pretty popular for people of all kinds to go partake in. In another town I lived in, there was a large immigrant Hmong population who participated in many local events and they were very well-liked. If Americans hated foreign cultures so much, why would they enjoy these sorts of events alongside immigrants who live here? My grandparents who live here in the US don't speak English very well and when they go to stores and interact with Americans who don't know my grandparents' mother tongue, they are as accommodating as possible with helping my grandparents find what they're looking for. They love living here.

The Coke commercial "outrage" is one I think is a bit fake since it's just a dozen TWITTER posts and that small number of people does not represent the 330 MILLION residents of the US. This was posted in the thread on the Coke commercial issue and it sums things up pretty well, I think Breaking: nuns, babies, puppies, dolphins spark fierce liberal backlash | The Matt Walsh Blog When I went to look up three of the Twitter accounts from the other post, one account was banned, one account didn't exist and the other was an angsty teen who complained about everything in general to the point of not seeing how said person can be taken seriously to begin with.

Dumbass Americans do exist, as do dumbasses in every country exist, but most people in any country are actually pretty chill. Unfortunately, people like to make the loud dumbass _minority_ mean the whole country "must" be the same way .


----------



## Robert2928

Matthew Nisshoku said:


> You and I don't live in the same America, it seems. I've never seen hate against immigrants while living here, or received hate for being an immigrant. There's also a lot of cultural festivals in my region of the US celebrating various immigrant cultures ((like a Scandinavian festival, many Oktoberfests and an Asian Celebration)) and these festivals are pretty popular for people of all kinds to go partake in. In another town I lived in, there was a large immigrant Hmong population who participated in many local events and they were very well-liked. If Americans hated foreign cultures so much, why would they enjoy these sorts of events alongside immigrants who live here? My grandparents who live here in the US don't speak English very well and when they go to stores and interact with Americans who don't know my grandparents' mother tongue, they are as accommodating as possible with helping my grandparents find what they're looking for. They love living here.
> 
> The Coke commercial "outrage" is one I think is a bit fake since it's just a dozen TWITTER posts and that small number of people does not represent the 330 MILLION residents of the US. This was posted in the thread on the Coke commercial issue and it sums things up pretty well, I think Breaking: nuns, babies, puppies, dolphins spark fierce liberal backlash | The Matt Walsh Blog When I went to look up three of the Twitter accounts from the other post, one account was banned, one account didn't exist and the other was an angsty teen who complained about everything in general to the point of not seeing how said person can be taken seriously to begin with.
> 
> Dumbass Americans do exist, as do dumbasses in every country exist, but most people in any country are actually pretty chill. Unfortunately, people like to make the loud dumbass _minority_ mean the whole country "must" be the same way .


To answer your question regarding the events it's profitable for America. Don't mistake America love of money for America's love for foreign cultures. You can potentially pay foreigners less (which they do), discard them when needed and get more workers from a foreign "pool" so to speak. 

Depending on what socioeconomic class you are in and skin color you have yes we could live in two completely versions of America. I see what you are getting at but I'm going to have to disagree with you. The way I see it the vocal minority influence the majority. You tell a lie loud enough and often enough it will be seen as the truth. In the case of the coke commercial, the way I see it anyway, you have a vocal minority saying something that more people than you know agree with but due to the desire of being "politically correct" they will not say anything. The accounts may have been fake but the "hate" isn't. You can damage your reputation based on what you say, even online, thus being politically correct!=P

Looks like we will just have to agree to disagree lol


----------



## Hurricane Matthew

Robert2928 said:


> To answer your question regarding the events it's profitable for America. Don't mistake America love of money for America's love for foreign cultures. You can potentially pay foreigners less (which they do), discard them when needed and get more workers from a foreign "pool" so to speak.
> 
> Depending on what socioeconomic class you are in and skin color you have yes we could live in two completely versions of America. I see what you are getting at but I'm going to have to disagree with you. The way I see it the vocal minority influence the majority. You tell a lie loud enough and often enough it will be seen as the truth. In the case of the coke commercial, the way I see it anyway, you have a vocal minority saying something that more people than you know agree with but due to the desire of being "politically correct" they will not say anything. The accounts may have been fake but the "hate" isn't. You can damage your reputation based on what you say, even online, thus being politically correct!=P
> 
> Looks like we will just have to agree to disagree lol


It sounds like you don't know what these events and festivals even are :/ They aren't "profitable for America" when they are local events held by local immigrants. These events are largely run by volunteers with cheap entry fees or free entry. Do you not have them in your part of the country? They are pretty common here, thrown for fun, really, as they're not particularly profitable. The purpose is to connect immigrants together and and help spread awareness and education about other cultures to those who don't know much about them in a fun way. Some, like the Oktoberfest, mimics the actual Oktoberfests that take place in Germany.

Perhaps the Coke "outrage" isn't even a "vocal minority" but just a bunch of internet trolls on Twitter/Facebook. It wasn't like a journalist or a professional writer or even an amateur blogger complained about the commercial. They were TROLLS. And I haven't seen anyone anywhere become influenced by those trolls. All I've seen is outrage by those who disagree with the trolls.


----------



## The Proof

Scruffy said:


> America is the guilty pleasure reality show the world watches with disgust and admiration.


Yeah, because stabbing my boss in the back to get ahead is a pastime of mine.


----------



## aef8234

StaceofBass said:


> That isn't the only reason by any means. But a lot of foreigners will tell me that our country generally seems less open to learning new languages. I had one tell me years ago that he couldn't stand a good portion of American tourists to his country because the Americans expected all of the locals to know English. He knows this isn't all Americans, but he told me about 60% of the American tourists to his country were like that...and I'm willing to bet money that some of these same "Americans" want immigrants and tourists to speak English here.
> 
> And let's not forget we have a really stupid government too. So does everywhere, but ours will almost always affect the affairs of the world. So foreigners may not always be fond of us because we elect idiots to represent our country too.


60%?
You mean as in, those people figured out 100% of the people they talked to who were tourists, and then figure out 60% are assholes? Dat der muhst b wun anahlytical mind.

To make no mention that a lot of people want to go on vacation in America, probably due to some weird media crap.



Robert2928 said:


> To answer your question regarding the events it's profitable for America. Don't mistake America love of money for America's love for foreign cultures. You can potentially pay foreigners less (which they do), discard them when needed and get more workers from a foreign "pool" so to speak.
> 
> Depending on what socioeconomic class you are in and skin color you have yes we could live in two completely versions of America. I see what you are getting at but I'm going to have to disagree with you. The way I see it the vocal minority influence the majority. You tell a lie loud enough and often enough it will be seen as the truth. In the case of the coke commercial, the way I see it anyway, you have a vocal minority saying something that more people than you know agree with but due to the desire of being "politically correct" they will not say anything. The accounts may have been fake but the "hate" isn't. You can damage your reputation based on what you say, even online, thus being politically correct!=P
> 
> Looks like we will just have to agree to disagree lol


1. It would be painfully obvious - and ergo retarded, if they government was hiring illegal immigrants, don't think they would want that kind of stupid being noticed, and noticed it will be.

2. OOOOR you could be loud enough for some comedians to mock you, perverting your own perversion, and thus creating a vaccuum of stupid no one can escape out of without saying "dafuq".

3. Actually you could "damage your reputation", ever heard of internet powerwords?
https://encyclopediadramatica.es/Powerword


----------



## Snoopy

The Proof said:


> Yeah, because stabbing my boss in the back to get ahead is a pastime of mine.


Oh I wonder...(I am not sure if anybody interested in "truth" anymore so we all learn to shut up).


----------



## Swede

Robert2928 said:


> Let's not mention how we treat foreigners with the stereotypes we create for them. Every asian is now "Chinese", every Muslim is a "terrorist", every brit has "bad teeth", Europeans "don't shower" etc. We don't even check the validity of the statement but blindly accept it. I'm confident you can easily find an American who continues to hate Germany based on what happened in WW2 ignoring any progress made since then.


One of the first things my MIL-to-be asked me: "is it true that European women don't shave their armpits?", wile making a disgusted face. Sigh....

Other discussions I've been engaged in:
Super chatty American: "so I hear you have an accent. Where are you from?" 
Me "I'm from Sweden."
Super chatty American "Sweden, yeah that's in X, right?" Where X has been both France and South Africa!!!
See, the thing is that I am also incredibly ignorant when it comes to geography, but the difference is I don't try to guess. 

A to me unknown colleague to my office mate after I had worked at my company for 3 (!) months: "Your office mate, is she all right? What IS she anyway? Is she from Wisconsin?"


----------



## PowerShell

Swede said:


> A to me unknown colleague to my office mate after I had worked at my company for 3 (!) months: "Your office mate, is she all right? What IS she anyway? Is she from Wisconsin?"


Do you talk like dis der hey? Greet people with, "how yous guys doin'" Respond affirmatively with, "you betcha!" Drink from a "bubbler" (water fountain)? When you're about to chuck something heavy go, "uf-dah!"

The sad thing is if you don't use those type of expressions and you're in a state a way's away from Wisconsin, it goes to show you how ignorant some Americans are even of their own country!


----------



## Swede

PowerShell said:


> Do you talk like dis der hey? Greet people with, "how yous guys doin'" Respond affirmatively with, "you betcha!" Drink from a "bubbler" (water fountain)? When you're about to chuck something heavy go, "uf-dah!"
> 
> The sad thing is if you don't use those type of expressions and you're in a state a way's away from Wisconsin, it goes to show you how ignorant some Americans are even of their own country!


Lol, had to check where you are from! No, I don't think I do any of the above, but I'll do better from now on, promise! ;-)

You won't even believe (all right, I'm sure you do) how many non-KY Americans sneer and ask me why in the world I moved to Kentucky out of all the US states. Because y'all know that Kentucky is full of hillbillies and ******** as far as your horse can carry you.


----------



## Swede

Btw, @PowerShell, I'm confused now. I though that "You betcha!" was Alaskan...


----------



## PowerShell

Swede said:


> You won't even believe (all right, I'm sure you do) how many non-KY Americans sneer and ask me why in the world I moved to Kentucky out of all the US states. Because y'all know that Kentucky is full of hillbillies and ******** as far as your horse can carry you.


You have to remember our states are the size of European countries and there is some rivalry between them (maybe not like the soccer all out brawl in Europe but there is some). Basically in Wisconsin, we have a term for people from Illinois, FIBs (f*ckin Illinois bastards). Obviously the Green Bay Packers (which the whole state adores) and the Chicago Bears (which Illinois loves) are huge rivals and have been pretty much since the dawn of the NFL. Also, a lot of people from Illinois vacation here and have a certain attitude I won't get into super detail about (I can tell you they think when they hit the border, they think it's the Wisconsin 500 or something at the speeds they drive).

There are certain states that get more of a rap for being hillbilly, but you go to any rural area of any state, and you will find them. There's a ton around here. The funny thing is most people on news talk like us in Wisconsin (and Minnesota). I know a lot of broadcasting schools are based in the Upper-Midwest but another thing is I've talked to other people online via voice chat from overseas and they say I have a very "generic American" accent they can't discern too well. There are some people who talk like I said before, but the funny thing is they sound way more Canadian than from the US. When I start drinking and my tongue gets lazy, I start sounding like that a bit.


----------



## PowerShell

Swede said:


> Btw, @_PowerShell_, I'm confused now. I though that "You betcha!" was Alaskan...


There's definitely some overlap and Alaska does share a lot of common characteristics of Wisconsin climate wise. I guess here's a good way of putting it: 10 Silly Things We Say In Wisconsin


----------



## azdahak

Swede said:


> One of the first things my MIL-to-be asked me: "is it true that European women don't shave their armpits?", wile making a disgusted face. Sigh....
> 
> Other discussions I've been engaged in:
> Super chatty American: "so I hear you have an accent. Where are you from?"
> Me "I'm from Sweden."
> Super chatty American "Sweden, yeah that's in X, right?" Where X has been both France and South Africa!!!
> See, the thing is that I am also incredibly ignorant when it comes to geography, but the difference is I don't try to guess.
> 
> A to me unknown colleague to my office mate after I had worked at my company for 3 (!) months: "Your office mate, is she all right? What IS she anyway? Is she from Wisconsin?"



Many Americans can't find Sweden on the map for the same reason many Europeans can't find Indiana on the map. People tend to be most familiar with what's around them. Many Europeans I know like to think they're "worldly" when in fact they're just Eurocentric. 
And really what else -should- they be? We don't live in a world government with a world economy.

I remember talking with a Dutch guy online who was "shocked" that the 2009 attack on the royal family wasn't front page news in the US. 

Wisconsin, North Dakota, etc, were settled by many Scandinavians immigrants. So much so that they colored the local genetics (blondes lol) and accent. It may very well be that the person saw your features and the accent and came up with Wisconsin.


----------



## PowerShell

azdahak said:


> Wisconsin, North Dakota, etc, were settled by many Scandinavians immigrants. So much so that they colored the local genetics (blondes lol) and accent. It may very well be that the person saw your features and the accent and came up with Wisconsin.


That and German (blond hair blue eyes).


----------



## Swede

PowerShell said:


> There's definitely some overlap and Alaska does share a lot of common characteristics of Wisconsin climate wise. I guess here's a good way of putting it: 10 Silly Things We Say In Wisconsin


Loved the comments section! TYME Machine - rotfl! 

And giving people from other geographies a hard time is universal, I think. I am from Stockholm and I couldn't go anywhere else in Sweden without hearing that I was a 'f*g 08', because 08 used to be our area code. If you are from Stockholm, all other Swedes seem to assume that you are snobby. And that you look down on everyone else.

@_azdahak_, very true! But they could have asked me directly instead of checking me out with a 'reliable source' before talking with me. After all, I did *try* to smile. It hurt! ;-)

In general, Americans have a very different view of what 'blond' means than what it actually means. I often get the "but you're not blonde" response to me being Swedish, when in fact I am listed as medium blond in my Swedish passport. I'll bore you with the definition if you want... lol

And I did tell one guy who asked me that I was from "Sweden, northern part of Europe" whereupon he responded "I know where Sweden is, I am not an idiot!" before he stalked off in a huff!


----------



## FallingSlowly

Antipode said:


> Yet, for the present, I've never heard a single person say, "I hate Germans," or say, "I hate the French," or say, "I hate the Chinese."


Really? Move to another country, you might be in for a surprise what you get to hear 

People just like to have stupid stereotypes to make themselves feel better I guess. Looking down on others gives them a sense of elevation, pretty straightforward.

On a personal level, I find this concept of "hating a whole nation" stupid and immature. I might have problems with certain people, especially if they display a sense of arrogance or entitlement just because they were born in a certain country. Other than that, I really couldn't care less...


----------



## Antipode

FallingSlowly said:


> Really? Move to another country, you might be in for a surprise what you get to hear
> 
> People just like to have stupid stereotypes to make themselves feel better I guess. Looking down on others gives them a sense of elevation, pretty straightforward.
> 
> On a personal level, I find this concept of "hating a whole nation" stupid and immature. I might have problems with certain people, especially if they display a sense of arrogance or entitlement just because they were born in a certain country. Other than that, I really couldn't care less...


I meant I never heard in America say that.  While I've heard people out of America say it to us.

But yeah, hating a whole nation just sounds ill-informed. Or, even worse, lacking the want to be informed.


----------



## CaptainWildChild

Mendi the ISFJ said:


> Ive noticed this too and i have several theories:
> 
> 1) they are jealous (for lack of a less offensive word) of our wealth.
> 2) they dislike our bullyish foriegn policies
> 3) their media in their country shows only the negative things about the US and never positive ones
> 4) their media just straight lies to them because their country has alot of corruption and needs to lie to keep its people at bay.
> 5) people have only seen things that impacted them negatively that the US has done (military humiliating and photographing torture of captives ((despite being isolated incidents by MORONS)) ) or destruction of their cities during war
> 6) things like government shut down or congress fighting like children makes them think we dont have our shit together but at the same time have too much military power and money and that makes us seem like a bad combo
> 7) Not just news reports but TV shows and internet videos portraying Americans as both rich and wasteful but also as demeaning other cultures or making their race or culture the bad guys in many movies. I notice alot of Mexican Novelas will portray white Americans as both stupid an arrogant. I had a Mexican friend tell me that when she came to the US she thought white americans would be mean to her and try to humiliate her. She also thought that Americans didnt have jobs, that we just had money. Im sure not everyone in other countries is that naiive but theres at least one.
> 8) bottom line they dont know us or see us as individuals but as the government



You are joking.. Please jealous of your wealth? Do you even realise how much your country has in debts? The usa's debt is as big as Norway's savings and that says alot.. And also ou are in debt because you need to fund your useless wars..

And yes you have too much military power, America is like a angry teenager with guns. 

Oh god.. Your post gave me cancer


----------



## Mendi the ISFJ

CaptainWildChild said:


> You are joking.. Please jealous of your wealth? Do you even realise how much your country has in debts? The usa's debt is as big as Norway's savings and that says alot.. And also ou are in debt because you need to fund your useless wars..
> 
> And yes you have too much military power, America is like a angry teenager with guns.
> 
> Oh god.. Your post gave me cancer


not all countries are worse off that the US as far as wealth goes, but some are... some are living in extreme poverty


----------



## Wartime Consigliere

CaptainWildChild said:


> You are joking.. Please jealous of your wealth? Do you even realise how much your country has in debts? The usa's debt is as big as Norway's savings and that says a lot.. And also you are in debt because you need to fund your useless wars..
> 
> And yes you have too much military power, America is like a angry teenager with guns.
> 
> Oh god.. Your post gave me cancer


Here you go:






I thought I'd provide a soundtrack for the delusional "don't hate me 'cause I'm beautiful" cancer-logic.


----------



## StElmosDream

Does the old stereotype of 'we speak American [English] why should I have to speak spanish?' count? ;-)


----------



## ElectricHead

This is a very interesting thread with a lot of great perspective. Thank you all.


----------



## stargazing grasshopper

PowerShell said:


> Well come to Rural Wisconsin... ...you are constantly hearing about people on their 5th, 6th, 10th OWI ...


Here's a sample of the OUI laws mandatory sentencing guidelines in my home state.

DWI - Second offense

Class A Misdemeanor
Jail Sentence
- _where the prior conviction was within the past 2 years._
Minimum: 60 days

Maximum: 1 year




DWI - 3rd offense

Class A Misdemeanor
Jail Sentence

Minimum: 6 months (may be partially suspended)
Maximum: 1 year*


Fine
Minimum: $750.00, plus 24% penalty assessment

District courts require fines to be paid in full on the date of trial or sentencing.

Court-ordered loss of license
Indefinite, with the right to petition for reinstatement after 5 years in most cases.

Administrative License Suspension (ALS) by the NH DMV
2 years
Required Treatment
28 day residential treatment program (or another intensive treatment program approved by NH Dept. of Health and Human Services)
The court may impose additional treatment and/or counseling conditions as well, including random urine tests.
Ignition Interlock Requirement
Minimum: 1 years
Maximum: 2 years

Insurance requirements
Proof of an SR-22 prior to reinstatement.
Other
6 demerit points
May impact international travel or, if not a US citizen, immigration or visa status, and future eligibility for citizenship. 
Major motor vehicle conviction which counts toward certification as an habitual offender.



Fourth OUI conviction (same as third conviction but includes)
Class B felony
One year jail
Indefinite loss of license for 7 years. 
Habitual Offender Hearing s
Felony conviction: surrender passport, state licenses including LTC or CCW permits & firearms. (visa revoked & recommended for deportation). 
Stripped of all rights prohibited of felons (including right to vote) 
May be incarcerated pending dangerousness hearing.


----------



## stargazing grasshopper

Gilmore_Girl said:


> I really don't hate americans, I'm sorry if the post up here comes off that way I was just answering the question.


No offense taken.
However: I suspect the animosity some non Americans feel for us is due to our government being a democratic republic, our economic system being capitalist, our constitutional protection from tyrannical government (presently being circumvented by POTUS illegal executive orders) & the many alleged freedoms which we supposedly enjoy.

There's like this big push from democrats to collapse our capitalist economic system, eliminate middle class by forcing socialism upon us & implement a police state so as to force citizens into serving an obese government rather than government existing to serve it's citizens.

Nothing lasts forever but I'd hoped America could've staved off global rule for another 200 years.


----------



## Gossip Goat

stargazing grasshopper said:


> No offense taken.
> However: I suspect the animosity some non Americans feel for us is due to our government being a democratic republic, our economic system being capitalist, our constitutional protection from tyrannical government (presently being circumvented by POTUS illegal executive orders) & the many alleged freedoms which we supposedly enjoy.
> 
> There's like this big push from democrats to collapse our capitalist economic system, eliminate middle class by forcing socialism upon us & implement a police state so as to force citizens into serving an obese government rather than government existing to serve it's citizens.
> 
> Nothing lasts forever but I'd hoped America could've staved off global rule for another 200 years.


I live in an american territory but not in the US & I don't really know about the animosity being towards the things you said in the first paragraph but I could be wrong. From what I've seen where I live the animosity here towards Americans is because of their ''ignorance'' in some matters to other cultures, that's the main thing I think.

I think it will last for a long time to be honest, the Muslim Empire in Spain lasted like 700 years, so its possible for it to last a long time.


----------



## stargazing grasshopper

Gilmore_Girl said:


> I think it will last for a long time to be honest, the Muslim Empire in Spain lasted like 700 years, so its possible for it to last a long time.


 The old world was very different, people were isolated from distant countries back then & things progressed much slower than they do in the 21st century. 
You're Generation-Z; you'll witness the initial (first of a series) collapse of the United States of America by 2030. 
As a means of preventing liberty from making a comeback, I wonder whether globalists will divide the USA into two or more separate countries during this century?


----------



## Sparky

There is a higher frequency of circumcised people in the United States, as well as in Judaism and Islam. Circumcisions are known to cause people to be more apathetic and easier to anger, which might contribute to the dislike by many people outside these cultures.


----------



## stargazing grasshopper

Sparky said:


> Circumcisions are known to cause people to be more apathetic and easier to anger, which might contribute to the dislike by many people outside these cultures.


Thunderous LOL.


----------



## CaptainWildChild

Optimist Mind said:


> Here you go:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought I'd provide a soundtrack for the delusional "don't hate me 'cause I'm beautiful" cancer-logic.


----------



## dragthewaters

Jealousy, pure and simple. Like I know this may be "politically incorrect" to say, but half these countries wouldn't be anything without the influence of the U.S.

Everyone hates on the U.S. for being an "evil world power," but good luck getting the next "world power" like China or India, or countries with a supposedly superior way of life like Sweden, to bail your country out when you need it.


----------



## dragthewaters

Scruffy said:


> America is the guilty pleasure reality show the world watches with disgust and admiration.


Oh, yeah, as if other countries are so great. Picked up a newspaper recently?

If the U.S. sucks so bad, then why do so many people want to emigrate here?


----------



## Children Of The Bad Revolution

thismustbetheplace said:


> Jealousy, pure and simple. Like I know this may be "politically incorrect" to say, but half these countries wouldn't be anything without the influence of the U.S.
> 
> Everyone hates on the U.S. for being an "evil world power," but good luck getting the next "world power" like China or India, or countries with a supposedly superior way of life like Sweden, to bail your country out when you need it.


Ah the good old 'ur jus jellus!!' line. Please. Be serious now.


----------



## theredpanda

Scruffy said:


> America is the guilty pleasure reality show the world watches with disgust and admiration.


I love that analogy.


----------



## dragthewaters

isingthebodyelectric said:


> Ah the good old 'ur jus jellus!!' line. Please. Be serious now.


I can't think of any other explanation why countries would so eagerly and willingly adopt American culture, American business investments, Americanized systems of government, American foreign aid, and call on the U.S. to bail them out every time there is a war or unrest, and have tons of people trying to leave their home countries to move to the U.S., and yet still there is so much resentment and contempt for the U.S. and its people. Talk about biting the hand that feeds you.


----------



## Swordsman of Mana

@Mendi the ISFJ


> 7) Not just news reports but TV shows and internet videos portraying Americans as both rich and wasteful but also as demeaning other cultures or making their race or culture the bad guys in many movies. I notice alot of Mexican Novelas will portray white Americans as both stupid an arrogant. I had a Mexican friend tell me that when she came to the US she thought white americans would be mean to her and try to humiliate her. She also thought that Americans didnt have jobs, that we just had money. Im sure not everyone in other countries is that naiive but theres at least one.


my observation has been that Americans are much meaner to their own. being mean to someone of a different race, culture etc would make them seem prejudiced, but those within one's own ethnic group or culture are "fair game".


----------



## Le Beau Coeur

thismustbetheplace said:


> Jealousy, pure and simple.


I agree.


----------



## Swede

thismustbetheplace said:


> Talk about biting the hand that feeds you.


lol, will work better as an argument when you stop importing tons of shit from China...


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker

Swede said:


> lol, will work better as an argument when you stop importing tons of shit from China...


I like you very much


----------



## Swede

Aya Nikopol said:


> I like you very much


<3


----------



## Swordsman of Mana

Swede said:


> lol, will work better as an argument when you stop importing tons of shit from China...


while I see your point, 
- we don't (to the best of my knowledge) screw over or talk a lot of trash on China (except their child labor laws)
- China is a _trading partner_, not a foreign nation sending humanitarian aid


----------



## Animal

Antipode said:


> This has been bugging me recently. By no means am I saying America is a perfect place, since every country has their faults, but recently I've been hearing so many people insult the American people, and then proceed to say that American's don't care about other people's cultures.
> 
> However, I've never heard someone in America hate another culture. Yet all I hear are people who hate Americans. We may pass judgement on a culture's past, like Germans and the holocaust, but that same judgement is past upon our past. Yet, for the present, I've never heard a single person say, "I hate Germans," or say, "I hate the French," or say, "I hate the Chinese." I've never come across that American.
> 
> Yet so much hate on Americans because we apparently don't like other cultures. Am I missing something? Do I simply live in a bubble, and in fact over half of America really does hate other cultures? It has been said so many times, that it is even popular for Americans to hate Americans.
> 
> I truly believe that I must be missing something.


- Because it's fashionable
- Because it makes their friends think they're smart and politically astute
- Because they watch the media and believe whatever is said, unless its on Fox
- Because most people don't elect to think for themselves when the opposite would make their friends hate them
- Because - for people who don't live in America - they are jealous
- Because - for people who do live in America - they feel guilty


I am also not claiming that America is perfect by any means. I have my qualms with it, but I also have a problem with blind hatred of large groups of people. This is basically racism, and it's not 'reverse racism' - as there is no such thing. It's like people who think it's okay to hate white people because other people were oppressed by white people. No, hate individual people, but not an entire race…unless you're willing to admit flat out that you're racist, I don't want to hear that you hate America or you hate white people. Come out and admit you're racist and then we can have an honest conversation about what drove you to racism.

Anyway, if America is a wreck, and worth hating, aren't there a lot of other fucked up countries too? Why not hate them too?


----------



## SouthernSaxon

People hate Americans because they associate you with your government, which in the last decade has succeeded in making you one of the most unpopular countries on earth, which is sad for all the people who have nothing to do with this yet have to bear the effects.

Your government oppresses and exploits the people of other countries that have less military might under the excuse of "bringing freedom". In reality the political conditions of people in the occupied country deteriorate because a structure is not left in place that the local people can relate to. Western democracy can only work for Western people - most of the places the Americans invade have very different ways of life. However, your government rejects the idea of distinct nations. They believe we are all fundamentally just economic units with no genetic and cultural differences. While they have actively gone about trying to destroy these differences in America for some years (your problem - not mine)...they now have the audacity to do the same to others.

I agree that most Americans are not judgmental about other people, but they are also equally naive about the negative effect their government projects for them. As I don't know you, or any of the other Americans on this site, as an individual, I make judgement based on my prior experiences with Americans and exposure to American culture and customs. Do you see the problem? I have come across some really nice American people, but when we've broached the topic, they have revealed a distaste of how their country is being run. Many of my experiences in America itself have been less positive.


----------



## Glenda Gnome Starr

Si, por supuesto.
Yo soy norteamericano. Tambien yo so una gringa fantastica y guapa. No quiesiera aprender espanol. Todos tienen que hablar conmigo solamente en ingles, el idioma de los reyes.



StElmosDream said:


> Does the old stereotype of 'we speak American [English] why should I have to speak spanish?' count? ;-)


----------



## Le Beau Coeur

Animal said:


> - Because - for people who don't live in America - they are jealous


Agreed.


----------



## Animal

SouthernSaxon said:


> People hate Americans because they associate you with your government, which in the last decade has succeeded in making you one of the most unpopular countries on earth, which is sad for all the people who have nothing to do with this yet have to bear the effects.
> 
> Your government oppresses and exploits the people of other countries that have less military might under the excuse of "bringing freedom". In reality the political conditions of people in the occupied country deteriorate because a structure is not left in place that the local people can relate to. Western democracy can only work for Western people - most of the places the Americans invade have very different ways of life. However, your government rejects the idea of distinct nations. They believe we are all fundamentally just economic units with no genetic and cultural differences. While they have actively gone about trying to destroy these differences in America for some years (your problem - not mine)...they now have the audacity to do the same to others.
> 
> I agree that most Americans are not judgmental about other people, but they are also equally naive about the negative effect their government projects for them. As I don't know you, or any of the other Americans on this site, as an individual, I make judgement based on my prior experiences with Americans and exposure to American culture and customs. Do you see the problem? I have come across some really nice American people, but when we've broached the topic, they have revealed a distaste of how their country is being run. Many of my experiences in America itself have been less positive.


I'm American..

- No president I've ever voted for has won
- My views are highly unpopular

So, I don't appreciate people hating _me_ because things go on in my country that I speak out against, and try to inform people about so they will speak out too, and then I get shit on by friends because my views are unpopular.

When I do what I can to try to stop the bullshit, even at the risk of being disliked by all the sheep who keep voting for the same bullshit, and then people from other countries hate _me _because of said bullshit that I am speaking out against.. you know, that really pisses me off.

I'm extremely different from other Americans. I have never watched television. Ever, ever ever. I don't play video games. I don't engage in a lot of the media brainwashing bullshit that other Americans do. People on PerC are often shocked to learn that I am, in fact American. So I don't like being grouped in with something incongruent with who I am , my values, and my actions and how I have chosen to live my life, and then hated. I was already beaten up and hated by other Americans as a kid for being Jewish. I'm sorry for being born.

Also, who can claim that their own country is any better? Is anyone's country perfectly clear of terrible conquering history? If so please tell me about it, I'll write the ideology into my novel.


----------



## Arya

Our strengths tend to be our weaknesses. For instance, we can be a very charitable society. We can also be some of the most materialistic and wasteful people on the face of the planet. After working in a restaurant for a while I've noticed this pattern. A lot of people in the US think they are somehow deserving of being treated like little queens, and they can be very rude and pushy about it to waitstaff, which disgusts me. The other side are all of the highly generous people who give tips far and beyond the norm. Or look at all of the Black Friday madness that goes on every year. We have a big independence streak and like to go after our dreams, but we also trample others to get there and that's been our pattern since the founding fathers. Just think of the gold rush, or the rush to gain cheap land in the US. We haven't really changed. There are positive elements to it, and there are negative elements to it. Other countries also look at is in confusion when we reject socialistic ideas, but that's because a lot of Americans still value being able to do for themselves, which is a positive trait. But really, most cultures tend to have loyalty to their group, and they resent out constant interference with everything. That's understandable. Most Americans would feel the same if another country was constantly interfering with them.


----------



## Glenda Gnome Starr

I agree with everything written here.
My government is out of control.
It wastes its resources on pointless wars and then uses the excuse that it is "bringing freedom to the oppressed." It's more like it's bringing freedom to the multinational corporations to grab the natural resources of the "oppressed," which is why there are military excursions in countries like Iraq (it's got good oil) and Afghanistan (it has no oil but it's got pipelines and the United States would like to control access to those pipelines) and not to Burma (no oil). 
At the same time, the U.S. government doesn't care about its own people. The "war on drugs" is a war on American families. People are sent to prison for years and years for "conspiracy" (being related to someone who sells drugs). A country that imprisons so many people is the country that spreads democracy around the world... how is that possible??
Also, the infrastructure of the United States is falling apart, and there is no money for fixing that.
Many Americans are still without health insurance.
Some Americans go to bed hungry.
Many Americans don't have a home or a bed.
But the U.S. government doesn't have the resources to help them...



SouthernSaxon said:


> People hate Americans because they associate you with your government, which in the last decade has succeeded in making you one of the most unpopular countries on earth, which is sad for all the people who have nothing to do with this yet have to bear the effects.
> 
> Your government oppresses and exploits the people of other countries that have less military might under the excuse of "bringing freedom". In reality the political conditions of people in the occupied country deteriorate because a structure is not left in place that the local people can relate to. Western democracy can only work for Western people - most of the places the Americans invade have very different ways of life. However, your government rejects the idea of distinct nations. They believe we are all fundamentally just economic units with no genetic and cultural differences. While they have actively gone about trying to destroy these differences in America for some years (your problem - not mine)...they now have the audacity to do the same to others.
> 
> I agree that most Americans are not judgmental about other people, but they are also equally naive about the negative effect their government projects for them. As I don't know you, or any of the other Americans on this site, as an individual, I make judgement based on my prior experiences with Americans and exposure to American culture and customs. Do you see the problem? I have come across some really nice American people, but when we've broached the topic, they have revealed a distaste of how their country is being run. Many of my experiences in America itself have been less positive.


----------



## Animal

The sad truth is that American education constitutes television and schools whose history books and educational content were re-organized by past presidents with the same political agenda that is being pushed by the bulk of the news stations. Reality does not match up with the stuff you hear on the news or the stuff you learn in academia (including - or ESPECIALLY - advanced academia). If you think for yourself, live your life, you figure out what's real. If you want to know about the health care bill and its impacts, figure it out in reality. Go to the doctor and find health insurance, or manage the insurance and medical journey of a chronically ill person, and you will get answers. Talk to chronically ill people in various economic classes; ask them what they truly experience. Talk to doctors about the trials they face, some of which are imposed by the government and make it very hard for them to treat patients adequately. You will get answers.

If you want to know about the ins and outs of police academy then join one or talk to a police officer. If you want to know about racism, talk to different people of different races in different areas and ask their personal experience. If you want to know about poverty, visit a poor neighborhood and find out what government benefits they are getting, how hard it is for them, whether they've ever tried to get a job, if not, why. If you want to know about war, talk to soldiers and to people in foreign countries. Find out what happens to them personally, and their family. Etc.

The personal is political. It's important to know what's being said in the media so that you are speaking the same language as the sheep, and thus you can get to the points needed to disprove it faster. But Adolf Hitler said it best.

____
HITLER QUOTES:

"All propaganda has to be popular and has to accommodate itself to the comprehension of the least intelligent of those whom it seeks to reach."

"By the skillful and sustained use of propaganda, one can make a people see even heaven as hell or an extremely wretched life as paradise."

"Great liars are also great magicians."

"He alone, who owns the youth, gains the future."

"How fortunate for governments that the people they administer don't think."

"I use emotion for the many and reserve reason for the few."

"If you tell a big enough lie and tell it frequently enough, it will be believed."
______




It is socially dangerous to think for yourself. Nowadays, IRS goes after companies that support certain agendas, and people get fired for having certain opinions. This is reality and most people don't want to admit it. Or if they see through it, they don't want to be the one to say it because people won't like them. I'll be the one to say it, because I'd rather be hated for what I am than loved for what I am not. And what I am not, is an ignorant, media brain-washed sheep. I've been punished and hated for thinking for myself since grade-school, and it is highly likely that one day it is going to get me killed.


----------



## Hurricane Matthew

Animal said:


> Anyway, if America is a wreck, and worth hating, aren't there a lot of other fucked up countries too? Why not hate them too?


Oh there are plenty 8D and while I've brought that point up with people before, I find mainly it's because most people don't know a whole lot about the other fucked up countries... countries that are committing mass genocides and ethnic cleansing on people, countries that are so restrictive on internet use only government officials are allowed to use it, countries where having a negative opinion about the government can get you arrested or even put to death. Nobody bashing the US would care about those. For example, Russia is far more homophobic and racist than the US with censorship that is much heavier, and then the US is still treated like it's the most racist and homophobic country evar. Many African countries are even worse than Russia with that stuff.

Everyone likes to call the US as corrupt and while all governments inevitable have some level of corruption, it is far from being the most corrupt. Another reason people have given me for not hating on other countries is because, their words, "Those countries/people just don't know any better". 

The US is an easy target for the western world since it has a large, influential population. Being an English-speaking country makes all of our news media very accessible to a lot of the west, too. Our freedom of speech may also be biting us in the butt. A friend of mine from a country that doesn't have freedom of speech says she cannot complain about her country's unfairness towards her race or she could be jailed for it. In her country, the majority race is exempt from having to pay taxes and even have classes in school about how/why the majority race is superior to other races in that country. She said she couldn't explain much online about it because of internet tracking done by the government. Countries with fear like that, even on the internet, don't have a chance to speak out on forums like this, making less awareness than the problems that the US faces ((with freedom of speech, we're a very, very vocal country)).

Yep, lots of fucked up countries to completely ignore 8V


----------



## SouthernSaxon

Animal said:


> I'm American..
> 
> - No president I've ever voted for has won
> - My views are highly unpopular
> 
> So, I don't appreciate people hating _me_ because things go on in my country that I speak out against, and try to inform people about so they will speak out too, and then I get shit on by friends because my views are unpopular.
> 
> When I do what I can to try to stop the bullshit, even at the risk of being disliked by all the sheep who keep voting for the same bullshit, and then people from other countries hate _me _because of said bullshit that I am speaking out against.. you know, that really pisses me off.
> 
> I'm extremely different from other Americans. I have never watched television. Ever, ever ever. I don't play video games. I don't engage in a lot of the media brainwashing bullshit that other Americans do. People on PerC are often shocked to learn that I am, in fact American. So I don't like being grouped in with something incongruent with who I am , my values, and my actions and how I have chosen to live my life, and then hated. I was already beaten up and hated by other Americans as a kid for being Jewish. I'm sorry for being born.
> 
> Also, who can claim that their own country is any better? Is anyone's country perfectly clear of terrible conquering history? If so please tell me about it, I'll write the ideology into my novel.


I understand why, if you don't support what is happening to your country, you get upset when people associate you with it. What I'm saying is that everyone, whether they like it or not, is an ambassador for their country when out of it and in the mind of others is associated with prominent people, ideals and customs from that country. If you're different (as am I), fine, but unless you express that in some way people will make assumptions. 

BTW...if you get shit on by your friends for expressing a different view, then they aren't your friends. Simple as that. Friends tolerate differences in opinion and see each other for the whole person they are and not one facet. Unless you are a prominent person online or off, people outside your circle won't know know that you speak out against things, so they won't judge you differently. 

Wow. You have one over me in that you have never watched television, I don't know where I would be without the cricket to watch. But yeah, no video games and non sport related TV. I'm not the most emotional guy so yeah...this is pretty full on. Not sure what to say here, except, I went through hell as a teen.

I don't try to defend that my country is better or worse (subjective judgements), and I can't say off the top of my mind what would lead to world peace because there will always be war. Having nation-states instead of empires would be a good start though.


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker

If I'm envious of anything American is their natural beauty and the fact that God Is an Astronaut is American.
Its not of their health or success. They barely have any History that can be interesting to me (expect the natives they destroyed) and their culture is a mix of European, Asian, South American and African cultures.


----------



## SouthernSaxon

Matthew Nisshoku said:


> Oh there are plenty 8D and while I've brought that point up with people before, I find mainly it's because most people don't know a whole lot about the other fucked up countries... countries that are committing mass genocides and ethnic cleansing on people, countries that are so restrictive on internet use only government officials are allowed to use it, countries where having a negative opinion about the government can get you arrested or even put to death. Nobody bashing the US would care about those. For example, Russia is far more homophobic and racist than the US with censorship that is much heavier, and then the US is still treated like it's the most racist and homophobic country evar. Many African countries are even worse than Russia with that stuff.
> 
> Everyone likes to call the US as corrupt and while all governments inevitable have some level of corruption, it is far from being the most corrupt. Another reason people have given me for not hating on other countries is because, their words, "Those countries/people just don't know any better".
> 
> The US is an easy target for the western world since it has a large, influential population. Being an English-speaking country makes all of our news media very accessible to a lot of the west, too. Our freedom of speech may also be biting us in the butt. A friend of mine from a country that doesn't have freedom of speech says she cannot complain about her country's unfairness towards her race or she could be jailed for it. In her country, the majority race is exempt from having to pay taxes and even have classes in school about how/why the majority race is superior to other races in that country. She said she couldn't explain much online about it because of internet tracking done by the government. Countries with fear like that, even on the internet, don't have a chance to speak out on forums like this, making less awareness than the problems that the US faces ((with freedom of speech, we're a very, very vocal country)).
> 
> Yep, lots of fucked up countries to completely ignore 8V


I know about a lot of fucked up countries to varying degrees. However this thread is not about those countries. We're not talking about Nigeria, for example, where people are served human flesh as restaurants Nigeria: Human flesh served at restaurant in Anambra | Metro News. We have perspective over the degree to which countries are fucked up. Buuuuut....this thread is about America.

The US is rightly used as a target because it is the most influential country in the world. I can make a joke about some sub-Saharan country serving up human flesh but whatever, you know? It doesn't affect me or my country as a whole in any way (save when you get pinged for being "culturally insensitive"). See, when you have authority, you also become much more accountable. And freedom of speech is under threat in the US from the liberals (hate speech laws) and neocons (the various internet spying laws). The same is happening over here now.


----------



## dragthewaters

Swede said:


> lol, will work better as an argument when you stop importing tons of shit from China...


I'm talking about culture and foreign aid, not material goods.

Not to mention, I'm sure you think you're soooo superior just because you happen to be from Sweden, but you guys import tons of shit from China too. I can't stand Europeans who think they're better than Americans. Oh wow, you just so happened to be born in Scandinavia! What an ~accomplishment~! OBVIOUSLY you must be soooo intelligent and morally pure compared to us poor, obese, corrupt, brainless sheep who happened to be born in the U.S.


----------



## Swede

thismustbetheplace said:


> I'm talking about culture and foreign aid, not material goods.
> 
> Not to mention, I'm sure you think you're soooo superior just because you happen to be from Sweden, but you guys import tons of shit from China too. I can't stand Europeans who think they're better than Americans.


Meh, just go back and read the posts I wrote pages ago before you draw any conclusions. I am actually addressing that particular issue there, if I recall correctly - its been a while since I wrote those posts.

Foreign aid is not a US invention. (As a matter of fact I'd say that if you cause a lot of damage to the rest of the world you also owe something in return.) One of my late Swedish relatives was the president of the Red Cross for several years. My Swedish BIL served in the Swedish military in Kosovo two terms a decade back for a total of three years. Death metal is one of Sweden's largest exports - to the US among other countries. 
The thing is that the US is often so fixated upon its own accomplishments that the rest of the world is forgotten. Both the US and the rest if the world would be better off if there was a cultural exchange instead of a oneway street. Why do French, German, Swedish, etc TV shows and movies have to be remade for the US audience? It makes the US culture poorer, not richer. 

Getting all personal is not a valid argument. If you don't get why your statement "biting the hand that feeds you" is both offensive and ignorant, there is no use having this dialogue. 

No, wait, let me stoop to the same level real quick;


> I can't stand Europeans who think they're better than Americans.


You just say that because you are jealous...


----------



## dragthewaters

Swede said:


> Meh, just go back and read the posts I wrote pages ago before you draw any conclusions. I am actually addressing that particular issue there, if I recall correctly - its been a while since I wrote those posts.
> 
> Foreign aid is not a US invention. (As a matter of fact I'd say that if you cause a lot of damage to the rest of the world you also owe something in return.) One of my late Swedish relatives was the president of the Red Cross for several years. My Swedish BIL served in the Swedish military in Kosovo two terms a decade back for a total of three years. Death metal is one of Sweden's largest exports - to the US among other countries.
> The thing is that the US is often so fixated upon its own accomplishments that the rest of the world is forgotten. Both the US and the rest if the world would be better off if there was a cultural exchange instead of a one- way-street. Why do French, German, Swedish, etc TV shows and movies have to be remade for the US audience? It makes the US culture poorer, not richer.
> 
> Getting all personal is not a valid argument. If you don't get why your statement "biting the hand that feeds you" is both offensive and ignorant, there is no use having this dialogue.
> 
> No, wait, let me stoop to the same level real quick;
> 
> You just say that because you are jealous...


Nobody ever said foreign aid was a U.S. invention. But the U.S. gives more foreign aid than any other country. Now, I realize that your country is smaller and is not able to give as much, but even so, so many people in other countries benefit from U.S. charity and yet still everyone mocks the U.S., saying it's a corrupt and evil country full of fat, lazy, stupid people.

I just hate how people act like the U.S. is the only country that has ever had corrupt people in power or ever had a bunch of ignorant and uneducated people in it. These are problems that plague the entire human race, yet people act like the U.S. is just a nation of ********. You want to talk about offensive and ignorant, THAT'S offensive and ignorant to me.

And the OP was wondering why he never sees Americans criticizing other cultures. You know why? Because if I, for example, criticized the culture of Sweden, and made sweeping generalizations about the Swedish people, I would be called a bigot. Yet everyone thinks it's OK to do to Americans for some reason.

Also, read up on your history when it comes to "causing a lot of damage to the rest of the world." Guess who took over and destroyed Africa back in the day? That's right, good old Europe. The European countries had more of a hand in the destruction of Third World countries than the U.S. did. They were the ones who set the ball rolling. The U.S. was largely isolationist up until WWII. The reason why the Third World countries have so much unrest leading up until today is because they were subjected to colonial rule by European countries for years and then when they were finally made into independent countries, there was no order and it created a power vacuum that in many cases never stabilized.

I don't know what death metal has to do with anything, but that was invented in the U.S. 

Obviously TV shows and movies are remade because it's a business opportunity, and subtitles can be annoying and distracting. And it goes the other way too -- TV shows and movies are remade for other countries/languages all the time. Plus, French films are relatively popular in the U.S.

And why is it the U.S. that is the only country that gets criticized about these (ultimately trivial and superficial) things? Why not go over to good old China and ask people there why they're not watching German films? Oh, right, because they have a complete filter block on all media.


----------



## Swede

thismustbetheplace said:


> Nobody ever said foreign aid was a U.S. invention. But the U.S. gives more foreign aid than any other country. Now, I realize that your country is smaller and is not able to give as much, (you probably don't mean to, but this comes across as seriously condescending) but even so, so many people in other countries benefit from U.S. charity and yet still everyone mocks the U.S., saying it's a corrupt and evil country full of fat, lazy, stupid people.
> 
> I just hate how people act like the U.S. is the only country that has ever had corrupt people in power or ever had a bunch of ignorant and uneducated people in it. These are problems that plague the entire human race, yet people act like the U.S. is just a nation of ********. You want to talk about offensive and ignorant, THAT'S offensive and ignorant to me. Agreed! I would never say that all US citizens are lazy, fat, spoiled, etc. (If I did, I apologize, but I am pretty sure that I haven't. I try not to generalize.) In addition, I happen to live in Kentucky and I know some KY ********. I don't have an issue with them, but other US citizens seem to.
> 
> And the OP was wondering why he never sees Americans criticizing other cultures. You know why? Because if I, for example, criticized the culture of Sweden, and made sweeping generalizations about the Swedish people, I would be called a bigot. Yet everyone thinks it's OK to do to Americans for some reason.
> If you did, I would probably try to explain to you why I do or don't agree (without accusing you of acting all superior I might add).
> 
> What is interesting about post #256 is that this is exactly the way many non-US people see US citizens - you pretty much hit right on: "I'm sure you think you're soooo superior just because you happen to be from the US, but you guys import tons of shit from China too. I can't stand US citizens who think they're better than Europeans. Oh wow, you just so happened to be born in the US! What an ~accomplishment~! OBVIOUSLY you must be soooo intelligent and morally pure compared to us small, powerless, outdated, insignificant old world people who happened to be born in Europe." Do you see how this is not a great way to approach a discussion?
> 
> Also, read up on your history when it comes to "causing a lot of damage to the rest of the world." Guess who took over and destroyed Africa back in the day? That's right, good old Europe.  Europe as in Sweden? No, exactly! This is something that some people in the US seems to have a real hard time with - you can't (as in shouldn't) bundle Europe together as one state because it is not. It comes across as ignorant. The European countries had more of a hand in the destruction of Third World countries than the U.S. did. They were the ones who set the ball rolling. The U.S. was largely isolationist up until WWII. The reason why the Third World countries have so much unrest leading up until today is because they were subjected to colonial rule by European countries for years and then when they were finally made into independent countries, there was no order and it created a power vacuum that in many cases never stabilized.
> 
> I don't know what death metal has to do with anything, but that was invented in the U.S.  Good for you!  It was in response to how the rest of the world imports US culture.
> 
> Obviously TV shows and movies are remade because it's a business opportunity, and subtitles can be annoying and distracting. And it goes the other way too -- TV shows and movies are remade for other countries/languages all the time. Plus, French films are relatively popular in the U.S. Does not take away from my point about culture exchange.  I grew up with subtitles - great way to learn another language! And as you probably already know, the extreme capitalism the US symbolizes is rubbing a lot of people, including many US citizens, the wrong way.
> 
> And why is it the U.S. that is the only country that gets criticized about these (ultimately trivial and superficial) things? Why not go over to good old China and ask people there why they're not watching German films? Oh, right, because they have a complete filter block on all media. Do you really think that it is valid to compare a democracy to a dictatorship?


.


----------



## dragthewaters

@_Swede_

Maybe you haven't said that all U.S. citizens are fat, lazy, and spoiled (I don't have time to read the entire thread), but a lot of people on this thread and elsewhere have said it. One person even said that the U.S. is like a trashy reality show that the rest of the countries hate-watch. I can't imagine that being said about any other country without people tearing that person down as being bigoted.

Also I don't think the average American thinks they're better and more morally pure than people in Europe or anywhere else. Maybe a few ignorant hillbillies (and trust me, equivalents of those people exist in every country), but not the average person. I mean, even a lot of super fundamentalist Christian people do charity work in other countries and treat the people there with respect.

I wasn't trying to imply that Sweden was one of the countries that destroyed the Third World with colonialism. But you were acting like the U.S. was the country that fucked everything up and now has to make reparations ("if you cause a lot of damage to the rest of the world you have to fix it"), when that's really not true. I'm also not bundling Europe together as one state. I'm saying that it was various European countries that enacted the vast majority of colonialism, not the U.S.

Are you kidding me with this "culture exchange" stuff? You don't need to learn 20 different languages to be apprised of different cultures (who has time for that anyway?) On what basis are you making the determination that Americans don't know about or care about different cultures (and people from other countries do)? Because of the odd anecdote about some ******* going to a different country and asking for his currency in "real money"? Yeah I'm sure there's tons of cultural diversity in Sweden  And before you mention racial intolerance and unrest: that happens in other countries too, and often to a worse extent. Just ask any Muslim person living in Europe.

As for "extreme capitalism", that's really a global phenomenon. Sure, a lot of the major corporations are based in the U.S., considering that the U.S. has a large landmass and high population -- but a lot of them aren't (BRITISH Petroleum, anyone?). Nobody forced the rest of the world to adopt capitalism. People saw all the benefits of capitalism -- and there are TONS of benefits, even with all the drawbacks and corruption -- and wanted in. Don't pin this on the U.S. as a scapegoat; it's the problem of every modernized country and always has been.

Yeah, it is valid to compare a democracy to a dictatorship. China is probably going to be the next world power (now there's an example of extreme economic capitalism if I ever saw one, by the way). I wonder how they will treat the rest of the world when that happens, considering how they treat their own people.


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker

walking tourist said:


> It is delicious. Thank you very much.
> Would you like some tea?


You're welcome, also thanks for not confusing us with Spain or Brazil.
Yes please, cold tea would be nice.


----------



## Glenda Gnome Starr

*pouring*
You're welcome.
Is Portuguese hard to learn?
I speak English and Spanish.



Aya Nikopol said:


> You're welcome, also thanks for not confusing us with Spain or Brazil.
> Yes please, cold tea would be nice.


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker

walking tourist said:


> *pouring*
> You're welcome.
> Is Portuguese hard to learn?
> I speak English and Spanish.


No sugar please.
Since you know Spanish, it wouldn't prove too hard to learn both languages are similar grammar-wise. Still, it is a hard language. It's hard even for native speakers. Do you want to learn Brazilian or European Portuguese? There is a difference.


----------



## Tzara

walking tourist said:


> Is Portuguese hard to learn?
> I speak English and Spanish.


Holy crap! An american who knows that Portuguese is different from Spanish? Wow.
You must be from Connecticut or somewhere north east.



walking tourist said:


> *pouring*


you pour the milk first :kitteh:


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker

Tzara said:


> Holy crap! An american who knows that Portuguese is different from Spanish? Wow.
> You must be from Connecticut or somewhere north east.
> 
> 
> you pour the milk first :kitteh:


I was just as surprised as you are! I didn't expect someone who's an American to know the difference!


----------



## Glenda Gnome Starr

No sugar it is.
I think that I'd like to learn Brazilian Portuguese. I have a friend who lived in Brazil with her husband for a few years as missionaries. That is where they had the son. Before that, she and her husband were in Nicaragua for a year. So they had to learn both Spanish and Portuguese. My friend, who is fluent in all three languages but who seems to love Portuguese the best, has friends from Brazil in her community and she spends a lot of time with them. I would love to be able to communicate with them in their native language. I think that would make them happy.



Aya Nikopol said:


> No sugar please.
> Since you know Spanish, it wouldn't prove too hard to learn both languages are similar grammar-wise. Still, it is a hard language. It's hard even for native speakers. Do you want to learn Brazilian or European Portuguese? There is a difference.


----------



## Glenda Gnome Starr

I am from the northeast, but not as far east as Connecticut.



Tzara said:


> Holy crap! An american who knows that Portuguese is different from Spanish? Wow.
> You must be from Connecticut or somewhere north east.
> 
> 
> you pour the milk first :kitteh:


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker

walking tourist said:


> No sugar it is.
> I think that I'd like to learn Brazilian Portuguese. I have a friend who lived in Brazil with her husband for a few years as missionaries. That is where they had the son. Before that, she and her husband were in Nicaragua for a year. So they had to learn both Spanish and Portuguese. My friend, who is fluent in all three languages but who seems to love Portuguese the best, has friends from Brazil in her community and she spends a lot of time with them. I would love to be able to communicate with them in their native language. I think that would make them happy.


European Portuguese is different, I cannot help you with that sadly. It is a very pretty language and has so many good literature.
Maybe I can help you a little, but even my accent is different. If you need someone to speak or write to train do tell me.

*drinks tea* Aaaaaaah... So nice...


----------



## Glenda Gnome Starr

Thank you so much. I really appreciate that.



Aya Nikopol said:


> European Portuguese is different, I cannot help you with that sadly. It is a very pretty language and has so many good literature.
> Maybe I can help you a little, but even my accent is different. If you need someone to speak or write to train do tell me.
> 
> *drinks tea* Aaaaaaah... So nice...


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker

walking tourist said:


> Thank you so much. I really appreciate that.


You're most welcome.


----------



## Azelll

Well from what I can tell most "Americans" say get out of our country to foreigners when they, eat, sleep on, drink, drive, and use foreign countries products ... just just goes for starters and I know its not all Americans who do that but most people from other countries seem to get the impression because allot of people .... at least from where I am in the US do it allot ...... ( really hate living her to be honest)


----------



## WoLong

I'm curious, if you're accepting of prejudice against a certain country, how do you feel about prejudice against a racial group? In both circumstances, the variable is the culture of the group. What's the difference?

If voicing an anti-american sentiment is acceptable, is voicing an anti-black sentiment acceptable?


----------



## Pixie Warrior

Brazilians love North Americans.


----------



## Tzara

WoLong said:


> If voicing an anti-american sentiment is acceptable, is voicing an anti-black sentiment acceptable?


Yes it is


----------



## JaySH

This thread is ridiculous. People won't hate American People if they don't give reason to be hated?
That is prejudicial ignorance, as are many other posts in here. 

I'm reading through and seeing insults about the level of intelligence/education of American people within posts that are riddled with grammatical/spelling errors. 

I read a rebuttal to a post which stated that foreign aid was a moral responsibility. Likewise, many would say stepping in against a government which oppresses and murders it's people is also a moral responsibility. Yet, for some reason that only draws negative attention and insult to America and all of it's people (even those who disagree with our involvement). _FYI, I'm not claiming there aren't some self righteous ulterior motives by our government, in some cases. However, whether or not those motives exist, those against America would claim they were the ONLY motives for us stepping in, whether that be true or not._ 

People who hate America and it's people as a whole are judging 300,000,000 individuals as one. They are judging all based on the actions/choices of few. 

If you want to hate or dislike me, do so because I am an asshole, in your eyes. Not because I live in a land whose policies/politics you don't agree with...or because you've had the misfortune of dealing with a few tourists from that land who were condescending and patronizing douche bags. Much of what you are judging, in terms of tourists' actions, is possibly due to misunderstandings because of a difference in culture. Perception and intent are often 2 very different things. 

To touch on mass shootings, while there has been far too many, they are the unfortunate result of living in a (somewhat) free society. There are people among us, in every country, who are not mentally stable. When these people are also intelligent, yet see things through a skewed view due to some mental illness, they become dangerous. They also hide this illness well, as they are smart enough to say very little about what their insane beliefs are, in order to fit in. A group of 315,000,000 people are bound to have some within them that aren't well, mentally. To create and enforce laws which prevent these people from having access to weapons would mean also preventing that same access to people who are, by and large, responsible and deserving of access to said weapons. 

The 2nd amendment exists so we, the people of America, will have ways of defending ourselves should our government ever stand against us and our constitution and push for a communist rule. Given the hatred so many have for America is by and large due to the decisions made by/actions of our government, I'd think you'd all understand the reasons behind the passionate defense of the 2nd amendment by many within this country. FYI, I don't even own a gun...but I am for our right to own them. 

I don't care where you're from. I don't care what your government has done. I don't care who you pray to or if you don't pray at all. I don't care what color your skin, eyes or hair are. I will judge you based on you...I will like or dislike you based on personal interactions and choices you have made and will only judge your choices when I (at least partially) understand the reasons behind them. 

It is (hateful) ignorance to:
Insult the intelligence a country's people as a whole
Judge an individual based on association to a group for which they have little or no control
Act surprised when members of that group become defensive for being judged/hated, not for what they themselves have done, but for the choices/actions made by other members associated with this same group

Any one chiming in in defense of those who "hate all Americans" is showing their ignorance and displaying they are prejudice fools.


----------



## Bahburah

Why should they care about other cultures when there living in there own?

I think that people are just jealous because they know what is going on in America yet Americans don't care about what's going on elsewhere. 

It's kind of funny really. Why do they care about what Americans think so badly?


----------



## TuesdaysChild

Bahburah said:


> I think that people are just jealous because they know what is going on in America yet Americans don't care about what's going on elsewhere.


For one, speak for yourself about not caring about international affairs. Please don't lump all Americans in with yourself. Disinterest in global issues is ignorant at best and dangerous at worst.

As for the thread topic, I'm suuuuuuure the media has nothing to do with it at all. Oh, noooooo, of course not.


----------



## Bahburah

AlliG said:


> For one, speak for yourself about not caring about international affairs. Please don't lump all Americans in with yourself. Disinterest in global issues is ignorant at best and dangerous at worst.
> 
> As for the thread topic, I'm suuuuuuure the media has nothing to do with it at all. Oh, noooooo, of course not.


Sorry but I'm Canadian... 

Sure knowing about whats going on in the world is a good thing but It should never be after knowing about what is going on in your own country. 

America was in it's prime when it was an isolationist country.

I think that says something about how american culture works. 

Also why dose everyone always pick out americans and say there bad while they simultaneously try to emulate there culture?


America compared to others have it good and they want to keep it that way, why should they care about other countries problems just because there big an everyone knows them. 

You don't hear people complaining about the ignorance of the people in Lotus?
I even bet that the average american knows more about the world than the average person from Lotus dose.


So yes I do agree that media has warped your mind.


----------



## TuesdaysChild

Bahburah said:


> America was in it's prime when it was an isolationist country.


America was in its prime after the second World War, a time of global emergence, not when it was "isolationist".



Bahburah said:


> America compared to others have it good and they want to keep it that way, why should they care about other countries problems just because there big an everyone knows them.


Because we are moving ever more into a global society. Like it or not, we're increasingly tied together and what happens in one major country starts bleeding through to all the others. Why do you think the entire planet gets anxious when China decides to undervalue its currency? Or when the EU has to bail out Greece? Because it's going to ripple out to everyone else.

The days of superpowerdom are rapidly coming to an end. America has to be concerned with what's going on in other countries for plenty of reasons, trade, currency, security, import/export, global markets, etc. Not to mention UN responsibilities. And of course philanthropic reasons because we're not, as you seem to imply, indifferent to socio-economic problems outside our own. A significant percentage of Americans are involved with global NGOs in some form or another.


----------



## strangestdude

JaySH said:


> Much of what you are judging, in terms of tourists' actions, is possibly due to misunderstandings because of a difference in culture. Perception and intent are often 2 very different things.


This article backs up what you are saying - written by an Irish dude who has spent a decade travelling the world. 

17 cultural clashes this European had in America

Just reading the list annoyed me.


----------



## Hiraeth

I don't live in the U.S. and I don't hate you. (why would I?)


----------



## Antipode

(Didn't know this thread was still going until someone quoted me.)

---

The other day.

I am in a group project for a psychology class, and in my group is a very pretty girl from Cuba. And she is very vocal about her Cuban-pride--wears the hat and the shirts and isn't afraid to defend and love her country. I love that, mainly because it makes it that much easier to start a conversation with her. xD

Yet, she has such defenses raised whenever she hears her country's name being used.

For instance, we are in our meeting, and talking about things we need to do to get the project done, and I jokingly say, "Let's just drop everything and runaway to Cuba."

She got offended, as if I was insulting Cuba, when I was simply making a joke that we should leave the country instead of finishing this project. xD Now she doesn't like me. 

Yet, at the end of the meeting, she wrote on the board, "Cuba is the best." And has no qualms about pointing out all the things America does wrong, and why it doesn't stack up (yet she chose to go to school here). 

---

It's like people don't see the backward way of thinking.

If you want to stand outside my lawn, making fun of how my house is organized, and the way my lawn looks, then by all means, go ahead and do that. But don't come invited into my house, sit on my couch, and spread your legs and arms as you decide to tear down everything that makes up my home. 

That isn't fair, no matter how horrible you think my home looks.


----------



## HAL

Antipode said:


> If you want to stand outside my lawn, making fun of how my house is organized, and the way my lawn looks, then by all means, go ahead and do that. But don't come invited into my house, sit on my couch, and spread your legs and arms as you decide to tear down everything that makes up my home.
> 
> That isn't fair, no matter how horrible you think my home looks.



A small handful of British immigrants do this. Fucking wankers.


----------



## nO_d3N1AL

The only dislike I have is when Americans think USA = Planet Earth. I don't hate Americans, I just hate it when they're so obsessed with their own culture and ignore the rest of the world. They seem to forget that the USA has almost no history compared to other countries in the world. It's the attitude of "we're the best, everyone should be like us" that bothers people I think. There's too much US-centric-ness. For example, many websites will use American English and are generally designed for US citizens only despite being global. Things like "ZIP Code" and "State" and "City" are all very American-based. It's those kind of things that really bother me - when Americans think the rest of the world is like USA (or SHOULD be like USA)


----------



## HAL

@Moonious if you want to go boasting about how great your squirrels are, you should use red squirrels as the American example because they've come across, from North America, to Europe, and are causing the slow decline of the red squirrel population in western europe. I've never seen a red squirrel (native to the UK) in my life, thanks to those bastard american grey squirrels coming over spreading like vermin.

AND THAT IS WHY I WILL HATE THE USA FOREVER.

:th_o:


----------



## HAL

Regarding 'Americans' in general.

Sheesh they're just people. I have a few American friends here in China. They're cool people. Also, I actually find it very interesting. We both share the same native language but culturally we're quite different.

I find Americans like to talk about themselves more - their wants, needs, feelings, desires, personal opinions. Whereas Brits prefer to talk about 'things', events, abstract ideas, and stuff in a more generic social sense. We _hate_ talking about ourselves. Often I'll be with an American friend and will start to think, "Mate when are you gonna shut up telling me about yourself when I didn't even ask." Americans can't take a joke in the way my fellow Brits can. And often I feel like Americans will be happy to just hug each other when they feel the need. They just don't have the stiff-upper-lip culture that is classically attributed to Brits. Americans are all, "Yeah guys, hoo-rah, we can do it, we're a team, do it together, yeah, much love!", whereas the Brit way is more unspoken - "Come on lads, don't fuck about, nice one, good stuff."

Quite interesting. There are some Americanisms that I'd say I dislike, but only because it's culturally different to me.

There are plenty of shite stereotypes but it doesn't seem to be true.

The only thing we all mostly agree on is the ridiculously aggressive US foreign policy. Then again the UK doesn't seem to have done very well on that lately either. Blair followed Bush into Iraq like a fucking trained dog.


----------



## the401

don't they all like just secretly love the US?


----------



## INFPaustin

*** beware of misspelling**

I don't love USA, and I don't Hate it. ITs just a system. 
The people who inhabite the land the USA is located in are called Americans. In general their just people. 
Their are so many inhabitants in the USA that No one can make a generlization of them. Some are arrogant fools while others are as nice and smart as hell.

I live near by a town called Hillsboro in Oregon. Now here is where the Developement INTEL site is located. Because of INTEL and all the other tech companies in this area. The ratio of smart people is higher. Also the ratio of forehniers is higher. You can walk into a store here and see Chinese, Japanese, Indians form India, Germans, English, Americans, Espanics, and many other races all working togeither. 
And most of these are USA citizens. OR almost Citizens. 

Now if you drive an hour south. You hit country and in this country are some of the most arrogant people who have mager complexes.
One of them is, They think Being a USA citizen gives them an aristocratic statis amonst other cultures. The are Arragont and suprisenly ignorant.

I can understand why some would hate the USA goverment. The system is greedy and dosn't care if it crushes others to fufill its desires. But just because someone was born in the USA dosn't mean they support the systems every whim.

Speaking for my self. I find the system sometimes very disgusting and other times interesting to observe.
But as a citizen I don't hate the people.


----------



## INFPaustin

Wow. i'm a USA american. I admire the British humor to death. but I do agree we don't have any upper lip or since of personal space

Everyone on this forum is making a mistake. Americans are not all USA citizens. Canadians here hate it when We say America is a great nation. 
Their like. BLeepp.,............ We're Americans too.


----------



## mangodelic psycho

I'm going to hate anyone who calls football soccer. :tongue:


----------



## Roland Khan

psychedelicmango said:


> I'm going to hate anyone who calls football soccer. :tongue:


Haha, was about to say "who calls football soccer? rest of the world calls soccer football". Showing too much of my americanism:laughing:

When in fact we do call 'football' soccer; what does the rest of the world call "american football", or do they just call it "american football"?


----------



## mangodelic psycho

Roland787 said:


> Haha, was about to say "who calls football soccer? rest of the world calls soccer football". Showing too much of my americanism:laughing:
> 
> When in fact we do call 'football' soccer; what does the rest of the world call "american football", or do they just call it "american football"?


Haha. Sometimes. Most call it rugby, even though it's not the same.


----------



## Typhon

I guess hating America is just a trend, mainly from people who know alot about America's modern day politics but don't understand much about its background, or history, founding, constitution etc.

Also, people equate people with the government/politics, forgetting that not all Americans agree on all things, much less with the politicians in power at a given time.


----------



## SoulScream

I highly dislike some things about USA: 

1) No, you're not the inventor of democracy and freedom (actually you're less "free" than a lot of other countries)
2) No, your constitution isn't that impressive and your history is laughable compared to a lot of other countries.
3) No, you don't have the right to police the world. 
4) No, you don't have the right to try to "free" people on the other end of the world. 
5) The state of perpetual war you're in. 
6) You're not the greatest in almost anything. Stop bragging as if you're the center of the galaxy. 
7) All the dirty crap your agencies have done (CIA, NSA) 

That's from the top of my head. I don't blame the citizens (even though .. the citizens choose who is governing them) but the international politics of the USA for the past 70 or so years is just horrible.

Edit: 
8) Monsanto
9) McDonalds, KFC and all that fast food crap.


----------



## 1000BugsNightSky

HAL said:


> @Moonious if you want to go boasting about how great your squirrels are, you should use red squirrels as the American example because they've come across, from North America, to Europe, and are causing the slow decline of the red squirrel population in western europe. I've never seen a red squirrel (native to the UK) in my life, thanks to those bastard american grey squirrels coming over spreading like vermin.
> 
> AND THAT IS WHY I WILL HATE THE USA FOREVER.
> 
> :th_o:


*









You should love America for bringing gray squirrels.:tongue: In the end, it is worth it. How can you not like one of these?

















*

They are now part of British way of life.
*Squirrels have figured out how to take over the world.*

*
(I don't even know what I'm saying.)*


----------



## Fern

I mean, we're pretty unlikeable. I barely like Americans and both sides of my family have been here since the American Revolution. So what I'm saying is, from a traditionalist perspective, I have ever reason to be all "Gung ho MERICA" But, eh.

I feel as if the global perception of America is just Texas, LA and New York - depending which stereotype you choose to fixate upon.
Oh, and those god awful reality tv shows... They don't help our reputation at all.

To be fair, though? I'd probably feel as apathetic no matter where I lived.

But props to the groundbreaking foundations upon which my country was built! I don't want to sound like an ungrateful brat, and I honestly do appreciate the freedoms I enjoy. I just as easily could be a prostitute in Syria right now. Or dead. So, hey, I'm pretty lucky  #blessed #ironichashtags #ifuckinghatethathashtagblessed #like4like


----------



## Yeezus

Because in no other country is the populace stupid and gullible enough to keep electing republicans to office.


----------



## Angina Jolie

I definitely dislike patriotic Americans. But I dislike such patriotism in general. Unfortunately the size of patriotism seems to grow together with the size of the nation.

Ohh, btw, to the self absorbed.... Europe hates it's countries too. Everyone knows eastern europe is corrupt as a prostitute and northern europe with their socialism has quite slaved themselves. Not to mention the depressive self destructive pop culture of British youth. Still not forgive your representatives pissing on our monument. It still smells....


----------



## PowerShell

SoulScream said:


> 1) No, you're not the inventor of democracy and freedom (actually you're less "free" than a lot of other countries)


Last time I checked, we're a republic. We are very free in this country. Not in the sense of the government is going to take care of us cradle to grave so we are free from worrying about making a living, but last time I checked anybody aspiring to start any tech company or build something big comes to America.



> 2) No, your constitution isn't that impressive and your history is laughable compared to a lot of other countries.


Compared to most countries we are fairly new. Our constitution is a powerful document that has laid the framework for us to become the most powerful country in the world. In what context is our history laughable? 



> 3) No, you don't have the right to police the world.


Ok get your countries to step up and pony up some dough and forces to do it then. Without the US presence around the world, bad things will happen. Your economies are essentially subsidized from the lack of military spending because the US does it as well as the stability with things such as shipping lanes that are required to effectively commerce.



> 4) No, you don't have the right to try to "free" people on the other end of the world.


In a way I agree. I believe we need a presence around the world to maintain stability but unless those people want to be freed, it's just a waste of money and lives.



> 5) The state of perpetual war you're in.


The wars are winding down.



> 6) You're not the greatest in almost anything. Stop bragging as if you're the center of the galaxy.


So why do tech companies and other people trying to hit it big still want to come here?



> 7) All the dirty crap your agencies have done (CIA, NSA)


And this is uniquely American?



> 8) Monsanto
> 9) McDonalds, KFC and all that fast food crap.


Monsanto is the reason more people aren't starving. We need GMO's and the chemicals involved with growing food to grow enough to feed the world. Also, just like alcohol or anything else, fast food is to be eaten in moderation. What's wrong with having a convenient, low cost meal when you are on the go?


----------



## TheProphetLaLa

Because they're a superpower. Nobody likes the guy in charge. I will say this. There are many legitimate reasons for people not to like the USA. BUT I assure you around 95% of those people would be doing the same exact thing if they were in an American's shoes.


----------



## Mirkwood

Please, nobody say "We are hated because we are so great, powerful".. it will sound somewhat like "everybody is out to get us", etc.

Sorta like.. here we have an Mcdonalds commercial that goes like this "People dont like us, but here at macdonalds we..." etc. 
And I am almost like shouting at the television set "I never have expressed that I hate you! or anybody that works there!!".
But I may not be too fond of some of the ways the company operates.

Btw, I am not from America.

I think it has alot to do with the media, and ofcourse us(everybody). As with any place of the world you will almost only hear X Y Z exclusively.


I can have a stereotype view of americans, same as with the rest of world. British people only drink tea and talk in a formal manner, etc. (which we often have abit of fun with, laughing at each other, teasing a little)
There is truth to it, but it is not absolute.


What I love the most is when there is a documentary, or some other program that totally sweeps me away from my stereotypic view.

So what is my stereotypic view of Americans, it is usually the loud, obnoxious, screaming, yelling, Highly dramatic, power-point, everything has to be big, Guns and violence everywhere (would I even wanna go?, feel safe?), obesity, and so forth.
You are pretty visible in the world, atleast around here. So maybe you got more "labels" than others.

But that is ofcourse not absolute as I said. I may have watched too much American chopper, or some other program.
But hey, they are not even loud all the time.

Recently I watched some program where I thought to myself "Wow, america really is big and diverse" (they were showing parts i never realy had seen befor).
Or some other program where they just were travelling along route 66, dropping in on people with nothing setup.. no dramatic journalist or anything.
It was just down to earth, everyday life, not interviewing anyone specific .. no celeberties or anything.
No constant music overlay.
It was nice. I could relate and everything. See the people more.

All thru an monitor tho ofcourse.


----------



## PowerShell

Mirkwood said:


> Recently I watched some program where I thought to myself "Wow, america really is big and diverse" (they were showing parts i never realy had seen befor).


Read my blog. I haven't written much yet but America is insanely diverse. Heck even traveling around Texas is very diverse.


----------



## Fear Itself

Because a decent portion of the few people from here who can afford to travel around the world are obnoxious, disrespectful idiots. Giving us a bad rep, one cheap hostel at a time. At least from what I gather.


----------



## AmalyaIvy

I thought of providing an answer for this. It seems the majority who are active in this thread is American. I'm an outsider. If you check my personality type you'll realize I'm not someone interested in power/politics or condemning people. I thought of adding something so, perhaps, you guys can get a view from an outsider. 

Others do not hate you ( there may be some, but what can we do about them. Let them hate) however does not like/ hate your governments. Personally, I too dislike US governments. With regular people I have no problem at all. I even have cousins who are Americans. I love your literature, I can go on like this. 

However here are some of the reasons I do not like the American government (remember the government represent the whole nation): 

It's not what the US have done in the past. All the great nations have black scars in their past, it's rather about what's happening even now. American governments don't apologize. France, Britain and especially Germany have apologized for their past actions from Napoleonism to Nazism even to Colonialism. America has never apologized for horrible things such as the destruction of Hiroshima and Nagasaki with the H bomb. To this day children are born with deformities. do a Google search and see for yourselves. then the chemical weapon bombing of Vietnam, the depleted uranium bombing of Serbia, the slaughter of innocents civilians in Iraq and Afghanistan. Destroying evil/terrorism is one thing but what about the innocent? At least an apology?!

American government wants to stop all the countries from making chemical, bio weapons but look how many times they have used them on others. 

Many don't like Americans invading other nations. Those countries may have a lot of issues, but, so what ? They are problems of those countries. Let them deal with them. I'm pretty sure Americans will not like another country try to run their country. I can go on with so many examples like that but I'm not here to point fingers.

Other countries don't hate the American people only the policies, the government, the military. They represent all of you. You have the power to vote and select your leaders so we wonder what's happening.


----------



## Reynir

It may be just what the media tells us, I do not really know many persons from the states and the ones I know are wonderful people in general. However as mentioned above, the current and former foreign policy of protecting 'national security' abroad may have a big input on how the world views you. 
Looking at how the military is spread out over the world, I would reckon: pull them back, mingle yourselves less with the rest and leave them be. That may help alot. 
Another view I find myself having commonly, not sure if true or based on well-founded facts, it is a 'feeling', that I get when looking at what we hear here (europe), I would conclude the states as being a bit paranoid.

As said, this is based on info scattered and behavior concerning foreign policy, I think most americans are fine people though.


----------



## gmaslin

The US American people are the world's people. We have a sampling of every race and creed within our boundaries but for the most part, the America of world folklore is on its death bed and if its citizenry knew only a part of what is being done in their name on the world stage they would be embarrassed and appalled. There are many reasons for the loss of our democracy to corporate hegemony but few have the wherewithal to understand how it is happening. Indeed, too many remain unaware of the peril right at their doorstep because it is already within our nations boundary and acts in its own interest then blames other world people for its outcome. America was once a democratic meritocracy, indeed, the only one for long periods in the modern era of this world but we have since degraded into a fiefdom and have burdened the world with our military aristocracy. That said, we are one of the cleaner shirts in the pile of dirty laundry that has become world government. I am more sad for this than you can imagine because most of the world's people are wonderful and trusting and this is the very thing that is being exploited by our new unelected rulers.


----------



## aus2020

When has a superpower not been hated? It's to do with an unequal balance of power and influence.


----------



## Flaming Bassoon

I'm not too fond of American culture, but I don't hate Americans -- which of course is a bit biased, since I am one. Still, we're an incredibly large country (compared to other Western nations, i.e., European ones) and we're well-represented, if not _over_represented, in various media, so of course for every smart person there's going to be a couple stupid ones. Other countries can say the same, but they're just not as freaking big. (Insert obligatory fat joke here.)


----------



## bigstupidgrin

AmalyaIvy said:


> I thought of providing an answer for this. It seems the majority who are active in this thread is American. I'm an outsider. If you check my personality type you'll realize I'm not someone interested in power/politics or condemning people. I thought of adding something so, perhaps, you guys can get a view from an outsider.
> 
> Others do not hate you ( there may be some, but what can we do about them. Let them hate) however does not like/ hate your governments. Personally, I too dislike US governments. With regular people I have no problem at all. I even have cousins who are Americans. I love your literature, I can go on like this.
> 
> However here are some of the reasons I do not like the American government (remember the government represent the whole nation):
> 
> It's not what the US have done in the past. All the great nations have black scars in their past, it's rather about what's happening even now. American governments don't apologize. France, Britain and especially Germany have apologized for their past actions from Napoleonism to Nazism even to Colonialism. America has never apologized for horrible things such as the destruction of Hiroshima and Nagasaki with the H bomb. To this day children are born with deformities. do a Google search and see for yourselves. then the chemical weapon bombing of Vietnam, the depleted uranium bombing of Serbia, the slaughter of innocents civilians in Iraq and Afghanistan. Destroying evil/terrorism is one thing but what about the innocent? At least an apology?!
> 
> American government wants to stop all the countries from making chemical, bio weapons but look how many times they have used them on others.
> 
> Many don't like Americans invading other nations. Those countries may have a lot of issues, but, so what ? They are problems of those countries. Let them deal with them. I'm pretty sure Americans will not like another country try to run their country. I can go on with so many examples like that but I'm not here to point fingers.
> 
> Other countries don't hate the American people only the policies, the government, the military. They represent all of you. You have the power to vote and select your leaders so we wonder what's happening.


I kind of figure this is the majority opinion. 

Our political system is pretty screwed up right now (who's isn't?). Thanks to only having two major political parties, gerrymandering (look that up and try not to feel angry), and the partisan "us vs them" mentality, it's really hard for the political status quo to change. Even though democrats and republicans are supposed to hate each other, they aren't all that different from each other. At least at the national level. At the state-to-state level or even the city-to-city level, we're incredibly different from each other. To say something is an American attitude is pretty inaccurate. (not that you're personally saying this).


----------



## gmaslin

Amalyalvy said:


> They represent all of you. You have the power to vote and select your leaders so we wonder what's happening.


You have identified the crux of the problem, we (the people) really don't control our government anymore. The last president we had that tried to get it back for us was murdered in 1963 and the question is still out on whether the attempts on Reagan and Brady were really disenfranchised madmen or something orchestrated. Our candidates are selected for us and we only get to choose from their puppets. It is very much like the election episode from the vintage TV show _The Prisoner_. It's a farce, nothing more than a spectical for the masses. There are men (and women) here in the US that are trying to sound the alarm but our voices are yet too faint to be understood. To give you an idea of how bad the state of affairs are, over 200,000 military issue, empty plastic coffins were discovered near pockets of federal governmental resistance in our Southwestern States!


----------



## mangodelic psycho

I don't like the authority that the US represents, because I don't like authority. I don't hate cultures, or people. There are ignorant and greedy people everywhere on the globe, it's not an american privilege.


----------



## Thalassa

Most people hate their oppressors.


----------



## Thalassa

FearAndTrembling said:


> Being fat is a status symbol in many cultures. The guys on top, should be fat. That is why they call them "fat cats". In African villages and stuff, the guy who can get the fattest is the coolest. The people worst off in the world, are skinny as hell, so it only makes sense that the best off would be the fattest.


And this too. The people most similar to America (the British and wealthy Arabic Muslims) seem to loudly hate in the manner of pouty children, I mean that's why I'm not a Muslim sympathizer at all, Islam is no better than Christianity, and Istanbul was once Constantinople and I am just not hearing this shit, I SWEAR if I see one more liberal moron convert to conservative Islam I'll scream. Both the UK, any white English speaking offshoot of the UK, and pretty much any wealthy family in the Gulf are guilty of the same shit. PLUS AND we have poor people here too, everyone here is not rich. And India is no better with their horrific class system, and African men mutilating and raping their women, and China and their overpopulation and pollution probably should just be blown off the face of the earth long before the US. The Chinese make Americans look like thoroughly decent people. 

And like you say, many of the wealthier countries actually enjoy our culture and attempt to emulate it.

America is not perfect, but I have enough ethical guilt without taking on the additional idiotic burden of believing American people are worse than any other human.


----------



## aus2020

FearAndTrembling said:


> Being fat is a status symbol in many cultures. The guys on top, should be fat. That is why they call them "fat cats". In African villages and stuff, the guy who can get the fattest is the coolest. The people worst off in the world, are skinny as hell, so it only makes sense that the best off would be the fattest.


The higher rates of obesity appear to be related to higher levels of income inequality. With the improving economy, the most obese country is no longer the US.

Mexico takes title of "most obese" from America - CBS News

Supersized portions does not maketh a superpower.


----------



## LostFavor

Maybe it's just my imagination, but I feel like there's something uniquely fiery about American culture/upbringing that many other cultures just don't have, or don't have in as great a magnitude. It's an attitude, I think - perhaps fueled by the values that we get drummed into us about freedom and empowerment and so on. 

I can't quite put my finger on it, but I feel it's almost like the cultural equivalent of the guy who walks into a dinner party uninvited, sits down, grabs a plate of food, and calmly starts eating it. Not in the sense that Americans are douchebags (though they can be obviously) but more just the audacity to tread where many others think that you "aren't supposed to" tread. 

And if I'm not off my hinges about it being a thing, I'd say that's a pretty easy thing to hate. I really feel like there are lines that Americans are uniquely unafraid to cross more so than many other cultures (on average - obviously not across the board). It's almost like our version of "traditional" is a lot weaker on the whole than many other countries; US history is thick with big revisions and sweeping changes.

Not to mention the fact that the US is relatively young compared to a lot of countries and yet we're still managing to be more influential than a fresh strain of the common cold.

If I could compare the essence of the general American persona/attitude to any one MBTI type, I'd say ESTP without hesitation: Setting aside what the intentions might be in any given situation, there's something about Americans where you know when they've entered a room compared to other cultures. And if you don't know, you're going to know soon enough. And once you know, you won't be able to forget it.

It's almost like Americans can't _not_ broadcast the fact that they've arrived.


----------



## Hero of Freedom

SoulScream said:


> I highly dislike some things about USA:
> 
> 1) No, you're not the inventor of democracy and freedom (actually you're less "free" than a lot of other countries)
> 2) No, your constitution isn't that impressive and your history is laughable compared to a lot of other countries.
> 3) No, you don't have the right to police the world.
> 4) No, you don't have the right to try to "free" people on the other end of the world.
> 5) The state of perpetual war you're in.
> 6) You're not the greatest in almost anything. Stop bragging as if you're the center of the galaxy.
> 7) All the dirty crap your agencies have done (CIA, NSA)
> 
> That's from the top of my head. I don't blame the citizens (even though .. the citizens choose who is governing them) but the international politics of the USA for the past 70 or so years is just horrible.
> 
> Edit:
> 8) Monsanto
> 9) McDonalds, KFC and all that fast food crap.


There is another reason. You know where the iphone 6 materials come from? Corporations of the U.S obtain super profits and cheap labor from exploitation of Third World countries. They also allocate their resources as do many first world and other corporations, resulting in things like famine or poverty for those countries. It's said 2.5 million every year die in Africa from the famines taking place and yet the food being made from it is still being sold cheap.

Do you see anybody taking a stand and creating lots of activism to force corporations to withdraw completely from the third world? Not really, because it benefits us.

Let's take the iphone 6 for example, the resources are mind by cheap labor workers or even child labor in Africa and parts of Asia. They are then sent to places like China to be processed cheaply and finally sent to western factories for packaging: Revealed: Inside Apple's Chinese 'sweatshop' factory where workers are paid just £1.12 per hour | Daily Mail Online


----------



## gmaslin

Dawn of the Light lives up to her moniker! Thanks for shedding the light on the dark underbelly of how _America is Great_. You cannot hope to have freedom when control of the world resources are in so few hands. The US that was once the shining beacon of individual freedom and vitality is no more. I can't tell you how many brilliant ideas in all facets of industry, academic research and societal reform are currently muted, black shelved or suppressed by corporations and their bought political servants. It's really sad to see the US become victim to a corporate monarchy with no hope of a leader strong enough to change things. As far as examples in history of what needs to be done, Julius Caesar had the right idea when he limited the acquisition of owned acreage to 500 per capita. The French. when provided a choice between a slow death by dearth or a violent uprising, made the correct logical choice. The Spanish, had they been better organized could have shown the way to all of us but despite the valiant effort, failed in the end. Today, we have Iceland as our model and that is still playing out so we don't know the outcome. Honorable mention also goes to Canada whose Supreme Court seems to be trying to push things in the right direction.


----------



## Dissonance

Posted this elsewhere before I was told this thread existed.

Imagine a choir.

Now imagine one of the singers is singing really off-key.

Now imagine they're singing the loudest.


----------



## Vahyavishdapaya

Because America is the heart of the evil empire of banks and corporations that runs the world. A lot of that, the resentment of their hegemony, is misdirected at the White House and the Capitol, which are just circuses to mask the truth from the voter; that in a deregulated post-Reaganomics world, the voter and the government have no power at all.


----------



## Metalize

I'm an American, and _some_ of this country's (because #notallamericans) entitled, aggressive, obnoxious, overly-extroverted, forceful, brusque attitude pisses me off. So I can totally sympathize with other countries being annoyed with that. 

Smiles from strangers for no good reason makes me think of a preemptively snarling animal.

Also, fuck your (our) ethnocentrism...


----------



## FourLeafCloafer

Loaf said:


> We did that by ourselves :tongue:


'course you did.

Coalition:
United Kingdom
Prussia
Netherlands
Hanover
Nassau
Brunswick

Zhat's ze UK, Germany, Zhe Netherlands, Germany, Germany and Germany.


----------



## Loaf

stultum said:


> 'course you did.
> 
> Coalition:
> United Kingdom
> Prussia
> Netherlands
> Hanover
> Nassau
> Brunswick
> 
> Zhat's ze UK, Germany, Zhe Netherlands, Germany, Germany and Germany.


I know.

What if I said to you, late trains and buses. :tongue:


----------



## FourLeafCloafer

Loaf said:


> I know.
> 
> What if I said to you, late trains and buses. :tongue:


Oh, don't you start about ze _Deutsche Bahn_! Ve take great pride in its tardiness.

No, if you vant trains that run on time, try Swizerland.


----------



## Loaf

stultum said:


> Oh, don't you start about ze _Deutsche Bahn_! Ve take great pride in its tardiness.
> 
> No, if you vant trains that run on time, try Swizerland.


Damn, I thought it was you guys with the good trains etc, there goes my idea of scaring you with the thought.


----------



## clear moon

even my american friends hate americans.


----------



## PowerShell

clear moon said:


> even my american friends hate americans.


Seems fashionable, right?


----------



## tylerofwahstate

Like with anything else, there were probably a couple of loud-mouthed Americans that said something stupid (at the top of their lungs, through a megaphone), and someone caught this on camera and showed the world. It's like many Americans view the Middle East; FOX "News" shows us some illiterate fanatic talking about "death to the infidel" and then 85% of the U.S. thinks that people in the Middle East live for nothing other than to blow people up that aren't Muslim. People everywhere are allowed by the media and others around them to take the path of least resistance and believe the dumb thing... including the idea that Americans are stupid, fat and arrogant. Ha, well I'm not stupid or fat. :wink:


----------



## clear moon

PowerShell said:


> Seems fashionable, right?


ha, it does. i like america! besides your corporations and your foreign policy and the tea party... actually i've been to 14 states. but the idea of living there kind of gives me the shivers.


----------



## PowerShell

clear moon said:


> ha, it does. i like america! besides your corporations and your foreign policy and the tea party... actually i've been to 14 states. but the idea of living there kind of gives me the shivers.


It's probably the hipster thing to do and that's why people are attracted to it. Why does it give you the shivers living in the USA?


----------



## .17485

Probably because of this 



 :tongue:


----------



## clear moon

PowerShell said:


> It's probably the hipster thing to do and that's why people are attracted to it. Why does it give you the shivers living in the USA?


high tuition costs and poor health insurance.


----------



## Macrosapien

because at best, in the majority who do, have never been to america and have never really met "Americans". its easy to hate something you don't understand, it's easy to hate something you have never attempted to know, its easy to hate something when it is the in thing to do.

And all the comments about education and thinking americans are stupid, I'd say people in general are not at their highest of mental capacities and they are all mentally disabled, and fall very short of what is possible for humanity. but its generally like this, people dont look at their own defects, they like to impose them upon others, otheritize them and make them seem like they are beneath them in someway, when in the reality, everyones feet are on the same ground, and all things they otheritize people with, means nothing in the end. it's just another way of making a new thing in order to justify hate and the tendency to ignorantly judge others based on social constructs, which tend to gloss over the fact that you are essentially the same as the ones you call fool etc.


----------



## PowerShell

clear moon said:


> high tuition costs and poor health insurance.


That's really not that scary.


----------



## FourLeafCloafer

PowerShell said:


> That's really not that scary.


If you come from a country where you don't have to worry about having the freedom of getting the best education your country has to offer for someone of your mental capabilities, and having the freedom of surviving if you contact something deadly, treatable but expensive to treat...

... yes yes it is.


----------



## aef8234

stultum said:


> If you come from a country where you don't have to worry about having the freedom of getting the best education your country has to offer for someone of your mental capabilities, and having the freedom of surviving if you contact something deadly, treatable but expensive to treat...
> 
> ... yes yes it is.


Considering the low tax rate compared to the areas where free healthcare is.
No, no it isn't.

Also, the paying for education thing has work-arounds, ALSO, we're working on it.
Give it a couple of years, more specifically, a couple of months after the weird teacher's union thing is hit in the face by people tired of tenured professors.

Give or take a couple of events involving some stupid thing with videogames and gender microagressions, the masses can only pay to like, three things at a time.


----------



## FourLeafCloafer

aef8234 said:


> Considering the low tax rate compared to the areas where free healthcare is.
> No, no it isn't.
> 
> Also, the paying for education thing has work-arounds, ALSO, we're working on it.
> Give it a couple of years, more specifically, a couple of months after the weird teacher's union thing is hit in the face by people tired of tenured professors.
> 
> Give or take a couple of events involving some stupid thing with videogames and gender microagressions, the masses can only pay to like, three things at a time.


That any treatment costs a tenth (on average) of what you would have to pay has nothing to do with our taxes. In fact, I would have to get another insurance if I would go to the US on holiday, because my insurance only covers what it would cost in my country - which means you still have to cough up most of the price if you are in the US, even tough it covers the cost in mostly every other country on earth.

Also, I know that it's a trade-off. And low taxes are nice. (for the rich, mostly.) But I'm not going to bet my life or future on it. That's why one could be hesitant to move to the US.

Your country isn't the best in the world. It isn't the worst either. I dislike your social politics and your voting system, but I think that we could really learn something from you about inclusiveness of minorities.


----------



## aef8234

stultum said:


> That any treatment costs a tenth (on average) of what you would have to pay has nothing to do with our taxes. In fact, I would have to get another insurance if I would go to the US on holiday, because my insurance only covers what it would cost in my country - which means you still have to cough up most of the price if you are in the US, even tough it covers the cost in mostly every other country on earth.
> 
> Also, I know that it's a trade-off. And low taxes are nice. (for the rich, mostly.) But I'm not going to bet my life or future on it. That's why one could be hesitant to move to the US.
> 
> Your country isn't the best in the world. It isn't the worst either. I dislike your social politics and your voting system, but I think that we could really learn something from you about inclusiveness of minorities.


How many times have you used free healthcare?


----------



## FourLeafCloafer

aef8234 said:


> How many times have you used free healthcare?


Vaccinations : I haven't kept count. Ten to twenty times, I think.
Dental care: About twice a year. I'm nineteen years old... about thirty times?
Doctor visits: once every two, three years... about six times?
Mental healthcare: a path of two years of counseling and treatment to have me deal better with my ASS.
Getting my tonsils removed: Once. (obviously)
Glasses: New glasses every two years.



Not all of this is free, obviously. I have to pay for parts of it (non prescription medication, the part of the price of my glasses that is above 150 euros.) I also have to pay for insurance, that's mandatory (about 100 euros a month. I get money from the government (78 euros) because I don't make a lot of money, I have to pay the remaining 22 euros myself.) but they have to cover more or less _everything_ that happens with a doctor nearby. (you still have to pay for beauty treatment yourself.) Dental and glasses are covered in an extra package that is included in the price above. Still, I save money on it. A lot of money.

Not me but my parents (and this is just what I know about):
That time that they both suddenly fell ill: Three month stay on the ICU for my dad, treatment of an inguinal hernia, double laryngitis that kept going because of an auto-immune response, dialysis, blood transfusions, several bags of intravenous food of 5000 euros (so I guess, 50.000 dollars) each, two months of breathing support, lots of different drugs and medical rehabilitation therapy

For my mother: Three day stay on the ICU, three more weeks on a normal unit, therapy for depression and trauma from having to live through almost losing my dad, the appropriate drugs...

Both of them: 1-2 years of not being able to work.

Guess what? All of it covered. In the most basic of packages and the rules about sick leave in the law CAO (collective contract) of their sectors.


----------



## PowerShell

stultum said:


> Vaccinations : I haven't kept count. Ten to twenty times, I think.


You can get these for like $20 each at Walgreens.



> Dental care: About twice a year. I'm nineteen years old... about thirty times?


Basic dental insurance is like $10-20 a month and includes cleanings as part of it.



> Doctor visits: once every two, three years... about six times?


Considered preventative and is usually included with the most basic insurance.



> Mental healthcare: a path of two years of counseling and treatment to have me deal better with my ASS.


Depends on insurance.



> Getting my tonsils removed: Once. (obviously)


Depends on insurance.



> Glasses: New glasses every two years.


Eye exams are usually included with basic insurance since it's preventative. You can buy a pair of glasses from Walmart for like $40-50.

Overall, the things you mention aren't that expensive. I can see with catastrophic illness, but for the majority of stuff that you would encounter in you're 20's and 30's the way lower taxes definitely make it cheaper for that stuff.


----------



## Surreal Snake

I don't hate America I like it. But like most other Governments in the world, they suck. But still better than a lot.


----------

